# Aufbau Kingdom Vendetta X2 - gibt es auch ein Titan-Rudel?



## AnAx (7. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

in den Aufbauthreads von @Seppl- und @davidhellmann habe ich mich etwas zurückgehalten, aber der Wunsch nach etwas aus Metall mit hartem Ende war schon immer da.

Jetzt habe ich heute mal wieder auf die Seite von Kingdom Bikes geschaut und gesehen, dass das Vendetta X2 in Large wieder verfügbar ist. Also schnell mal die Vernunft ausgeschaltet und dem (schon länger vorhandenen) Wunsch nach einem Titan-Rahmen nachgegeben.

Ich weiß, es ist ungewöhnlich einen Aufbauthread zu starten und den Rahmen schon bestellt zu haben, aber ich hoffe auf Nachsicht des Rudels 
Dessen Kompetenz brauche ich jetzt gleich mal bei der Gabelwahl, meine Metric ist mir zu schwer fürs Vendetta, ich würde gern 2.6" fahren, wahrscheinlich Butcher und Purgatory Grid.
Also, was haltet ihr von der Fox 36 von b-c?

Laufradsatz liegt noch das E1650-Schnäppchen rum, mit 30mm Maulweite sollten die 2.6" noch passen. Einzig muss ich dann mit Adaptern arbeiten wegen Boost. Würde aber auch gleich vorn ne Boost-Gabel bevorzugen, da für zukünftiges Auf-/Umrüsten ein zumindest einheitlicher Standard wohl die Sache vereinfacht.

Noch ein 'Katalogbild'



 
Bin schon etwas kribbelig, Kingdom schrieb von 5-7 Tagen Lieferzeit...

Danke für euer Interesse und Beteiligung


----------



## osbow (7. Dezember 2017)

Geilo! Abonniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt8791 (7. Dezember 2017)

Titan bin ich dabei! [emoji4] Ich bin dem Reiz auch kürzlich erlegen...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (7. Dezember 2017)

Eine Ieh-Baik-Gabel willste daran klatschen?


----------



## null-2wo (7. Dezember 2017)




----------



## AnAx (7. Dezember 2017)

Von der Gabel bin ich auch noch nicht 100% überzeugt, ist ja auch ‚nur‘ eine Grip, die Dämpfung kann mit meinen Skills doch nie mithalten [emoji23][emoji85]

Bevorzugen würde ich eine Helm, kostet aber selbst im Angebot bei Alutech das doppelte [emoji848]
Andererseits muss ich den Aufbau ja auch nicht zu schnell abschließen [emoji6]

Das 456Ti fand ich auch heiß, aber in der Geo hab ich ja schon das Carbon [emoji12]


----------



## BrotherMo (7. Dezember 2017)

Dabei


----------



## null-2wo (7. Dezember 2017)

Da freu ich mich ja schon aufs rudeltreffen


----------



## AnAx (8. Dezember 2017)

Also, mal der aktuell geplante Aufbau:
- Rahmen: 
- Gabel: noch nicht sicher
- Laufradsatz: DT Swiss E 1650 (mit Now8 Boost Adapter), vorhanden
- Reifen: Specialized Butcher und Purgatory Grid 27.5x2.6", nicht vorhanden
- Bremse: Magura MT5 mit Storm 203/180mm, vorhanden
- Schaltung: Sram 11-fach, vorhanden (welche Teile genau, muss ich mir noch überlegen )
- Vorbau: Answer Atac AME 40mm, nicht vorhanden, andere Vorschläge werden gern angenommen 
- Lenker: Nukeproof Warhead Carbon, vorhanden
- Sattel: Fabric Scoop Shallow Elite, vorhanden
- Sattelstütze: noch nicht sicher, evtl Highline oder LEV

Hab ich was wichtiges vergessen?
Geht etwas davon eurer Meinung nach gar nicht? Und warum nicht?  

Es ist auch ne X-Fusion Metric HLR da, auf 140mm getravelt könnte die ja passen. Dann könnte ich auch den E 1700 Laufradsatz, der in 20x110mm & 12x148mm rumliegt und die vorhandenen Michelin Wild Grip'r Advanced Reinforced 2.35" verbauen.
Oder halt ne Vengeance HLR Coil aus Australien? Wie lässt die Vengeance sich traveln?


----------



## AnAx (8. Dezember 2017)

Ach ja, die Kurbel habe ich vergessen.
Ich habe noch eine Aeffect Cinch rumliegen, für die ich wohl nur ein passendes Kettenblatt für Boot bräuchte.
Vorteil der Aeffect ist natürlich, dass sie mit Shimano-HTII-Tretlagern kompatibel ist.
Dafür etwas glanzlos, aber ich glaube, damit kann ich leben.

Bezüglich Gabel warte ich jetzt erstmal ab, ob es nicht demnächst wieder eine 36 Factory bei RCZ zum guten Kurs gibt 
Wobei die Devise bei Probikeshop auch nen guten Preis hat, allerdings in 170mm. Weiß jemand, ob die sich auf 140/150 traveln lässt?


----------



## zx10rr (8. Dezember 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in den Aufbauthreads von @Seppl- und @davidhellmann habe ich mich etwas zurückgehalten, aber der Wunsch nach etwas aus Metall mit hartem Ende war schon immer da.
> 
> ...



Ja das ist "meiner" - musste leider wegen anderem Projekt stornieren 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (8. Dezember 2017)

Natürlich Abo! 

Wieviel Federweg willst fahren ? Bzw was empfiehlt Kingdom da ? 

Na ich hoffe bis zum Rudeltreffen is das Teil fertig ;-) 

Ich bin mit meiner 34 ja voll zufrieden! 

Cheers


----------



## AnAx (8. Dezember 2017)

130 bis 150mm gibt Kingdom vor, die Geo ist mit EC Cup unten und 545mm Einbaulänge angegeben.

Ja, ne 34 könnte schon auch reichen, aber so ne 36...


----------



## Seppl- (8. Dezember 2017)

36 toll ja klar aber to much für das Teil bzw n hardtail wie ich finde! Gerade weil du auch das Gewicht angesprochen hast! 

Die 34 mit 140mm kommt sicher geil im Vendetta!


----------



## AnAx (8. Dezember 2017)

Ja, die wär ne Option, Gewichtsmäßig auf jeden Fall.
Wobei das Vendetta nicht so leicht werden muss wie mein 456 Carbon. Das ist mit seinen knapp über 11kg schon überragend 
Option wär auch die Sweep von RCZ, sehr günstig und dann die Roughcut HLR Kartusche nachrüsten...


----------



## AnAx (8. Dezember 2017)

Ach ja, mit der Metric bin ich ja eigentlich sehr zufrieden und in der Euphorie nach dem Konzert von Dritte Wahl wird’s jetzt die Sweep für unter 200€, nagelneu.
Das ist, im Gegensatz zum Rahmen, noch im Familienbudget [emoji23]
Und wenn wieder Budget da ist, kommt Roughcut HLR rein, Lemon Shox ist ja hier in Nürnberg [emoji41][emoji106]

Gibts Gegenstimmen?


----------



## Seppl- (9. Dezember 2017)

Guter Plan wie ich finde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (9. Dezember 2017)

X-Fusion is ne Top-Firma! Bin mit meiner Venegance HLR hochzufrieden!!! [emoji106]
Sweep HLR Roughcut is bestimmt ne gute Wahl!!


----------



## AnAx (9. Dezember 2017)

Ja, mit meiner Metric HLR bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, die ist mir nur zu schwer fürs Vendetta [emoji6]
Aber wahrscheinlich behalte ich die Metric doch für ein zusätzliches zukünftiges Fully [emoji12] Auch deswegen kommt dem Budget die Sweep entgegen, aufrüsten auf Roughcut geht ja immer noch [emoji41]


----------



## LTB (12. Dezember 2017)

Abo!


----------



## AnAx (12. Dezember 2017)

Heute beim Heimkommen nach der Arbeit erwähnte meine Frau beim Essen beiläufig, dass ein großes Paket angekommen sei...
Sitzenbleiben war beim Essen für mich wohl schwieriger als für die Jungs [emoji1]

Dann habe ich den Großen ins Bett gebracht und den Karton in den Keller...was kann da nur drin sein?! [emoji848]





Naja, schauen wir morgen mal, was meint ihr?


----------



## AnAx (12. Dezember 2017)

Kleiner Scherz am Rande [emoji23][emoji85]

Nach dem Öffnen schnell mal den Inhalt aus dem Karton gezogen..





Ganz nett, aber die Verpackung stört bei schönem Inhalt, oder?
Also, raus aus der Folie und mal in den Montageständer gehängt zum bewundern..




[emoji7]




[emoji7]




[emoji7]




[emoji7]





#ti-love
#ti-latte


----------



## kurt8791 (12. Dezember 2017)

Lecker!


----------



## null-2wo (12. Dezember 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> #ti-love
> #ti-latte


  gemeldet wegen pornographischer inhalte!














im ernst...


----------



## Seppl- (12. Dezember 2017)

Hobey lecker!


----------



## DAKAY (12. Dezember 2017)

null-2wo schrieb:


> gemeldet wegen pornographischer inhalte!



Ti-Tn


----------



## a.nienie (13. Dezember 2017)

Dick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (13. Dezember 2017)

Nettes Gayrät! 


Der Bumsierungsfaden ist hier zu finden:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bumsierungsfaden.858990/


----------



## DAKAY (13. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Dick.





LTB schrieb:


> Nettes Gayrät!



Nehmt euch n Zimmer!


----------



## AnAx (14. Dezember 2017)

So, heute kommt die Sweep, zumindest laut DHL Sendungsverfolgung 
Bin mal gespannt, was es für eine ist. Eine Sweep RL habe ich sonst nirgends gefunden, war eigentlich immer RL2 oder nur R 

Also, lasst mal eure Meinung zu folgenden hören.
Steuersatz: Ein Hope ZS44/28.6, EC44/40 würde mir ja schon gefallen. Alternative wäre ein Superstar mit den selben Daten, zumal Superstar bestimmt vor Weihnachten nochmal ne Aktion hat. Und den Bierkapselhalter für die Ahead-Kappe brauche ich ja eh 

Kettenblatt: Ich habe ja die Aeffect Kurbel und Cinch Kettenblätter mit 30 und 32 Zähnen rumliegen. Die sind allerdings nicht für Boost. Wenn ich allerdings ja eh ein 142x12 Hinterrad mit Adaptern einbaue, brauche ich ja auch keine Boost-Kettenlinie, oder? Zumindest mit dem Now8-Adapter, da kommt wohl links und rechts ein 3mm Space auf die Achse...

Reifen: Hillbilly Grid 2.6" und Butcher Grid 2.6"? Oder auf den Baron 2.6" warten? Aber Conti ist wieder Murks mit Tubeless  Oder Magic Mary, auch in 2.6? Die gibts ja als Addix Soft vorn und Addix Speedgrip hinten. Lohnt Speedgrip hinten oder kostet das zuviel Grip? Lässt die MM sich in Addix Soft noch treten vorn und hinten?


----------



## AnAx (14. Dezember 2017)

Sweep ist da, ist eine RL2. Für <190€ inkl. Versand ein ganz schöner Schnapper wie ich finde 
Hab schon bei diversen US-Shops nen Stock Alert für die Roughcut HLR Kartusche gesetzt, leider momentan scheinbar überall ausverkauft.
Aber bei der Beschreibung steht immer dabei, auch geeignet als Drop-In Replacement for RL2 forks...
Bin mit der Gabelwahl also aktuell ganz glücklich, wenn auch noch nicht gefahren


----------



## DAKAY (14. Dezember 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Sweep ist da


Pics?

Gibt es eigentlich ein Farbkonzept für das Ratt?


----------



## AnAx (14. Dezember 2017)

Pics gibts später, hab die Gabel nur schnell ausgepackt vorhin 

Die Decals auf der Gabel sind blau, der Boost-Adapter rot...Also Konzept würde ich das nicht nennen


----------



## imkreisdreher (14. Dezember 2017)

Wie kein Farbkonzept!? Jetzt wirds aber Zeit dafür... Mir gefällt ja ein Farbkonzept mit orangen Akzenten, oder roten...


----------



## AnAx (14. Dezember 2017)

Rote Akzente finde ich auch immer gut, allerdings habe ich meine roten Parts (Pedale, Sattelklemme, Kettenblatt) am Rune verbaut. Da passen die meiner Meinung nach auch gut hin 

Momentan ist nichts farbliches geplant, gar nichts. Nichts, was vom Rahmen  ablenkt


----------



## AnAx (15. Dezember 2017)

So, hier die Bilder der Gabel..ganz schickes Teil wie ich finde [emoji41]












Eine Totale der Gabel folgt noch 

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte als Farbschema wäre Purple. Da hab ich noch ne Sattelklemme, Kettenblatt und Steuersatz gibts von Superstar in Purple...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Dezember 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> *Purple*. Da hab ich noch ne Sattelklemme, Kettenblatt und Steuersatz gibts von Superstar in Purple...


Gibts von Hope auch. Z.B. Naben. Ups...


----------



## AnAx (17. Dezember 2017)

Heute hab ich das Plastik-Hardtail nochmal ausgeführt:





Ist es zu dekadent, das 456 Carbon neben dem Vendetta zu behalten? [emoji848]
Andernfalls gibts 50€ Rabatt, wenn ich’s nicht putzen muss [emoji23][emoji85][emoji56]


----------



## AnAx (19. Dezember 2017)

Zur Reifenwahl, tendiere inzwischen zur Magic Mary.
Vorn und hinten?
Welche Breite, 2.35 oder 2.6? Addix Ultra Soft ist nur in 2.35 verfügbar und wär schon meine erste Wahl für vorn.
Hinten dann Snakeskin und Addix Soft?
Oder doch 2.6 und vorn Addix Soft, hinten Addix Speedgrip?
Was meint ihr?


----------



## imun (19. Dezember 2017)

Vorne 2,6 Soft und Hinten 2,6 Speed hab ich auch
Obwohl, hab vorne 2,8 Soft


----------



## AnAx (19. Dezember 2017)

Und Speed hinten funktioniert gut, also hat auch genug Grip?

Dann wird’s wohl die Kombo, danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## imun (19. Dezember 2017)

Bis jetzt hatte ich keine Probleme, falls er doch nicht taugt bekommst ihn ja gut verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Dezember 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Und Speed hinten funktioniert gut, also hat auch genug Grip?
> 
> Dann wird’s wohl die Kombo, danke für deine Antwort!


Ich kenne noch Trail Star und Pace Star Compound. Wenn Trail etwa dem Soft entspricht und Speed dem Pace Star, dann würde ich nicht auf Speed gehen, wenn man vernünftig Trails fahren möchte, sondern auf Soft.


----------



## AnAx (20. Dezember 2017)

Oder doch auf die Verfügbarkeit des Baron 2.6 warten? Bzw. darauf, dass der günstiger verfügbar ist, als bei R2 vorbestellbar...
Sind Conti wirklich so bescheiden tubeless zu bekommen?!?


----------



## PST (23. Dezember 2017)

Was spricht denn mittlerweile gegen die Speci Reifen? Denn Hillbilly find recht gut.
Die 2.6“ sind auf 27,5, oder?
Kannst du mir bitte noch das Rahmengewicht + Größe verraten.

Btw. ab 8 Jannuar soll eine neue Lieferung bei Kingdom eintrudeln.


----------



## AnAx (23. Dezember 2017)

Gewogen hab ich den Rahmen nicht, Größe ist L, 18". Neue Lieferung habe ich gesehen, kann den Rahmen von der Verarbeitung nur empfehlen 

Ja, 2.6" wäre für 27,5". Werde aber jetzt wohl erstmal die Michelin Wild Grip in Gum-X und Magi-X aufziehen, die ich noch rumliegen habe. Wenn die runter sind, überlege ich mir die 2.6er nochmal


----------



## AnAx (25. Dezember 2017)

So, nachdem ich mein zweites Bike-Projekt nun erstmal verschoben habe - die aktuell angebotenen Rahmenfarben gefallen mir einfach nicht genug - ist etwas Budget übrig...
Daher habe ich jetzt mal einen Newman Vorbau bestellt in 40mm [emoji41][emoji111]️[emoji106]

Mal sehen, ob noch andere Änderungen drin sind [emoji12]


----------



## PST (31. Dezember 2017)

Bei Kingdom sind die Vx2 in überschaubarer Menge wieder lieferbar. 
Konnte leider nicht widerstehen


----------



## AnAx (2. Januar 2018)

Glückwunsch zu deiner Schwäche @PST ;-) 

Hab jetzt kurzfristig eine fast komplett schwarze (bis auf die Einsteller) 34 Performance Elite mit 130mm beim Inventur-Sale von H&S geschossen


----------



## Seppl- (3. Januar 2018)

AnAx schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu deiner Schwäche @PST ;-)
> 
> Hab jetzt kurzfristig eine fast komplett schwarze (bis auf die Einsteller) 34 Performance Elite mit 130mm beim Inventur-Sale von H&S geschossen


Einsteller zu mad-line dann sind sie auch bald schwarz  haha


----------



## AnAx (3. Januar 2018)

Das würde natürlich gut passen, siehe Katalogbild 



 

1 nice Gabel, vong Stealthigkeit her 

Bei der Kurbel bin ich jetzt am überlegen, hab die Aeffect ja da und die hat die gute 24mm Achse, wie HTII. Da kenn ich mich aus und hab alle Teile zum Verbauen da. Aber bei Rose ist die SixC Cinch einigermaßen günstig (250€) und geil find ich die ja schon...
Den Vorgänger mit Kurbelstern hab ich am 456 und Rune, aber den gibts ja scheinbar nicht mehr zu vernünftigen Preisen (den zweiten Satz SixC pre-Cinch habe ich für rund 150€ neu gekauft ). Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob die Kurbel mit festem Spider mit Boost-Hinterrad kompatibel wäre.
Für die SixC Cinch brauche ich halt auch noch ein passendes Tretlager (so ab 40€) und neues Einbauwerkzeug, das ist nicht mit dem Kram für HTII-Lager kompatibel...
Was meint ihr?


----------



## PST (4. Januar 2018)

Wahrscheinlich brauchst du für das Innenlager etwas vergleichbares wie das BBT-79 von Parktool.

Was für einen Steuersatz hast du geplant? Würde der i7 von CK gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (4. Januar 2018)

Ja, den Lagerschlüssel von Rotor für BSA30-Lager gibts für ca. 15€ und hat auch ne Aufnahme für nen 3/8" Drehmo...

Steuersatz habe ich den von Superstar bestellt, als ich noch mit einem Budget-Aufbau geplant habe. Den habe ich schon eingepresst und werde ihn mal fahren, bis er durch ist. Dann kann immer noch Hope oder CK rein ;-)

Wie hast du deinen Aufbau geplant?


----------



## PST (4. Januar 2018)

Äh, tja, was kommt bei mir dran? 

Also Steuersatz ist noch offen. Aber so ein CK...
Gabel wird wie bei dir ne 34 Fox. Die 36 e-Bike wollte ich dann auch nicht. Und die 34er fahre ich auch sehr gerne an meinem FEX.
Vorbau und Lenker kommen von meinem Ragley. Thomson x4 und Thomson Riser Ti
Auch die Saint Bremsanlage wird von ihm übernommen.
Antrieb wird wohl Shimano XT.
Als Sattelstütze kommt vorerst eine RS Reverb mit mageren 100 mm dran, die liegt sonst nur rum. Als Sattel habe ich noch ein Selle Italia SLR rumliegen
Kurbel ist auch noch offen. Wird aber wohl auch eine RF Kurbel.
Flaschenhalter kommt auch vom Ragley. Ist ein in King Cage.

Die LRS wechsle ich dann mit dem FEX, zumindest war das der ursprüngliche Plan. Ich hoffe, er geht auch tatsächlich auf...


----------



## PST (7. Januar 2018)

AnAx schrieb:


> ...Steuersatz habe ich den von Superstar bestellt, als ich noch mit einem Budget-Aufbau geplant habe. Den habe ich schon eingepresst...



Da wäre doch glatt ein neues Foto recht


----------



## AnAx (7. Januar 2018)

Gutes Stichwort...beim Superstar Steuersatz hab/hatte ich ein Problem mit der oberen Schale.
Wenn die Schale nicht im Rahmen ist, kann ich das Lager leicht entnehmen und wieder einsetzen.
Wenn die Schale aber eingepresst ist, bekomme ich das Lager nicht ohne Gewalt rein und wieder raus.
Daher habe ich die obere Schale wieder ausgeschlagen. Und schon geht das Lager wieder einfach rein und raus...

Werde jetzt also mal die obere Schale von Hope bestellen, vielleicht doch in Purple? 
Dazu eine entsprechend eloxierte Sattelklemme, Pedale, Ventilkappen und Flaschenhalterschrauben? Und bei Verschleiß (oder eher Lust  ) die untere Steuersatzschale von Hope


----------



## PST (9. Januar 2018)

Ich will hier denn Thread ganz bestimmt nicht kapern, sondern nur ergänzendes Bildmaterial beisteuern.
Bitte also einfach schreiben, wenn ich zu aufdringlich werde.





Explosionszeichnung Vendetta X2





Mitgelieferte Kleinteile und Dokumente (sogar C-Clips!!)





Vendetta X2 in L Gewicht


----------



## dr.juggles (9. Januar 2018)

hast du mir bestimmt den letzten l weggeschnappt  die nächste charge kommt bestimmt


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Januar 2018)

AnAx schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort...beim Superstar Steuersatz hab/hatte ich ein Problem mit der oberen Schale.
> Wenn die Schale nicht im Rahmen ist, kann ich das Lager leicht entnehmen und wieder einsetzen.
> Wenn die Schale aber eingepresst ist, bekomme ich das Lager nicht ohne Gewalt rein und wieder raus.
> Daher habe ich die obere Schale wieder ausgeschlagen. Und schon geht das Lager wieder einfach rein und raus...


Wenn das Lager nur schwer rein geht, aber dann immer noch leicht läuft, wär’s ja eigentlich kein Problem. Ich vermute mal es war nicht mehr leichtgängig oder hat schon »gestottert«.

Kann an der Lagerschale liegen aber auch am Rahmen. Oder durch entsprechende Toleranzen auch an beiden.

Wie sieht den das Steuerrohr jetzt auf den Innenseiten aus? Durch das Einpressen der Lagerschale ergeben sich ja immer leichte Schleifspuren auf der Innenseite des Steuerrohrs. Sind diese auf dem ganzen Umfang oder eventuell nur auf Abschnitten sichtbar? Das könnte eventuell auf ein unrundes Steuerrohr hindeuten bzw. unrunde Lagerschale.

Falls das mit dem Hope Lager auch nicht funktioniert, dann müsste man eventuell das Steuerrohr nach fräsen. Kannst dich bei Bedarf bei mir melden, den passenden Fräser hab ich da …


----------



## AnAx (10. Januar 2018)

Hi Wolfi, danke fürs Angebot!
Ich mache nachher mal ein Bild vom oberen Steuerrohr jetzt. Soweit ich es im Kopf habe, waren aber kaum Spuren zu sehen, am ehesten noch vom Austreiben [emoji23][emoji85]

Das Lager in der alten Schale ging halt nur mit Nachhilfe mit einem Hammer richtig auf seinen Sitz in der Schale. Da hatte ich die Befürchtung, dass das Spiel gegeben hätte.

@PST, kein Problem, bei mir gehts ja nur langsam voran, also mach ruhig mit hier.
So kommen wir doch noch zum Titan-Rudel [emoji6]


----------



## AnAx (10. Januar 2018)

So sieht das Steuerrohr oben innen jetzt, nach dem Austreiben, aus:










Gemessen mit der Schieblehre sind es nur etwa 43.5mm Durchmesser, vielleicht sollte man da doch fräsen bevor eine neue Schale wieder nicht passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (10. Januar 2018)

Wenn es wirklich nur 43,5 mm sind, dann ist deutlich unterhalb der üblichen Toleranzen. Vielleicht noch mal mit einem 2. Messmittel prüfen.
http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/HOPEHEADSETS2011Web.pdf

Steuerrohr sieht so aus, als wäre es nach dem Schweißen nicht nachbehandelt worden.
Wobei auf dem zweiten Bild ja eine Art Frässpur erkennbar scheint, allerdings so tief innen?

Auf dem letzten Bild (leider etwas klein) von @PST sieht das gefräst aus!
Zumindest glänzt es metallisch blank mit den typischen Frässpuren. Rahmen so erhalten oder selbst gefräst?


----------



## AnAx (10. Januar 2018)

Habe gerade nochmal nachgemessen und probiert. Mit Einstellung 43.5 bekomme ich die Schieblehre rein.
Eingestellt auf 43.6 nur noch halb:




Weiter als so geht nicht mehr, zumindest nicht gewaltfrei [emoji23]

Mit 43.65 gehen nur noch die Spitzen ins Steuerrohr und mit 43.7 ist’s ganz aus.

Wie ist das bei dir @PST?


----------



## PST (10. Januar 2018)

Beraebeitet habe ich bisher nichts. 

Bin grad noch unterwegs und melde mich später...


----------



## PST (10. Januar 2018)

Hier mein mein "Ergebnis", sieht ein wenig besser aus:
















Allerdings bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher, was ich da zusammenmesse.


----------



## AnAx (16. Januar 2018)

So, nach freundlicher Unterstützung durch @HTWolfi ist jetzt ein Steuersatz drin und passt, vielen Dank nochmal!

Ich habe dann jetzt mal die ersten Teile drangesteckt, leider ging das erst am Abend (als die Kinder im Bett waren [emoji23]), deswegen gibt’s nur ein schlechtes Bild aus dem Keller:





Denke das geht in die richtige Richtung, mir gefällt es schon sehr gut [emoji8]


----------



## AnAx (30. Januar 2018)

Nach einem weiteren Abend zusammenstecken und grob einstellen gibt es jetzt einen Stand, der sich zumindest schon um den Block fahren lässt...eine Public Beta sozusagen [emoji12]
















Fühlt sich sehr gut an, freue mich schon sehr auf die erste Ausfahrt im Wald [emoji847]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (30. Januar 2018)

Die Leitungsverlegung...


----------



## AnAx (30. Januar 2018)

Meinst du etwa, das kann ich nicht so lassen?


----------



## michel77 (30. Januar 2018)

Nennt sich Wirbelstrombremse.


----------



## AnAx (30. Januar 2018)

Und unterschätz die zusätzliche Bremswirkung durch vergangene Äste mal nicht


----------



## null-2wo (30. Januar 2018)

AnAx schrieb:


> Meinst du etwa, das kann ich nicht so lassen?





AnAx schrieb:


> Und unterschätz die zusätzliche Bremswirkung durch vergangene Äste mal nicht



...ist das ne *Fang*frage?


----------



## imkreisdreher (30. Januar 2018)

Die Bremsleitung ist ja scharf! Die schnörkelt sich da im Art Deco vom Lenker zum Rad...


----------



## PST (30. Januar 2018)

Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus und ist ja bereits fahrbar. 

Da bin ich doch noch ein Stück hinterher:





















Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie das mit den Leitungen wird. Die Zuganschläge sind zwar sehr ordentlich aber irgendwie nicht ganz da wo ich sie jetzt erwarten würde.


----------



## Seppl- (31. Januar 2018)

AnAx schrieb:


> Nach einem weiteren Abend zusammenstecken und grob einstellen gibt es jetzt einen Stand, der sich zumindest schon um den Block fahren lässt...eine Public Beta sozusagen [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hat selbst Franz gelacht! Diese Leitungen haha ;-)


----------



## ullimuc (31. Januar 2018)

Falls es interessiert: Vendetta X2 Rahmen für die nächste Charge Mitte März sind jetzt auf der Homepage vorbestellbar.

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

Gibt es schon Fahrberichte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (2. Februar 2018)

Bei mir nur vom im-dunkeln-um-den-Block-fahren 

Aber schon dabei fühlte es sich richtig gut an [emoji847][emoji8]

Aber mit den Bremsleitungen kann ich ja noch nicht mehr fahren, vong Eisdielenfaktor her [emoji23]


----------



## PST (5. Februar 2018)

So, ein kleiner Schritt für das Vendetta, aber ein großer für mich

Leider immer noch eher ein Fakebike:







Ich hoffe auch, dass @AnAx nicht  zusehr gram über die gleiche Kurbelwahl von mir ist.


----------



## AnAx (5. Februar 2018)

Haha, keine Sorge, die SixC ist meine Lieblingskurbel, die würde ich eh jedem empfehlen 
Bin sogar am überlegen, mir zu dem Preis bei Rose noch eine auf Reserve zu holen 

Welche Gabel hast du drin, Performance Elite 34 mit Boost oder 15x100mm?


----------



## PST (5. Februar 2018)

Ich will ja zwischen meinem Trek Fex und dem Vendetta die LRS austauschen. Daher kommt nur Boost in Frage.


----------



## AnAx (6. Februar 2018)

Haha, ich habe auch gerade nochmal bei Parts zugeschlagen, damit sind die aktuelle Gabel sowie die gerade verbauten Laufräder als Provisorium zu betrachten und werden ersetzt durch ne 34 Factory Boost 150mm und einen DT XM 1501 Boost Laufradsatz... [emoji85]
Laut Sendungsverfolgung liegt der LRS schon zuhause [emoji847]


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Februar 2018)

Ich warte noch auf den Rahmen....


----------



## AnAx (6. Februar 2018)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf den Rahmen....



Yeah, das Ti-Rudel wächst [emoji847]


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Februar 2018)

Yep.....


----------



## ullimuc (7. Februar 2018)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf den Rahmen....


dito 

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Februar 2018)

Hallo Ulli,

Hast du für Februar oder März bestellt?


----------



## ullimuc (16. Februar 2018)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hast du für Februar oder März bestellt?


Servus! Für Februar war ich zu spät dran, d.h. ich brauche noch viel Geduld bis Mitte März. Wie sieht's bei Dir aus?
Chris hatte mir zwar noch einen gleich verfügbaren, gebrauchten (Demo-)Rahmen angeboten, darin hätte ich aber meine vorhandenen Plus-Räder nicht verwenden können.

Anyway, ich bin froh, diesen Thread entdeckt zu haben und freue mich mit allen "Aufbauern" 

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

Ich habe für Februar bestellt.

Der Adam erwartet die Lieferung täglich......

Ich werde mein Fuse opfern..


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Februar 2018)

Angekommen


----------



## mikefize (24. Februar 2018)

Sorry, aber der Rahmen hat eine elegantere Stütze verdient... Ansonsten hübsch!


----------



## Wachtendonker (24. Februar 2018)

Sehe ich genauso....

Ist halt da...und Funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2018)

Eigentlich ganz geiles Teil


----------



## ullimuc (25. Februar 2018)

Nice! Klar, paar Details sind immer persönlicher Geschmack. Bißchen Raum zum Basteln/Optimieren zu lassen, ist doch nicht schlecht. Erstmal fahren 

Mich würde interessieren, ob du mit der Verarbeitung (Schweißnähte) zufrieden bist und der Steuersatz gut einzubauen ging.

Viele Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## Wachtendonker (25. Februar 2018)

ullimuc schrieb:


> Nice! Klar, paar Details sind immer persönlicher Geschmack. Bißchen Raum zum Basteln/Optimieren zu lassen, ist doch nicht schlecht. Erstmal fahren
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, ob du mit der Verarbeitung (Schweißnähte) zufrieden bist und der Steuersatz gut einzubauen ging.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ulli,

Sieht alles gut aus.
Steuersatz ließ sich gut einpressen...


----------



## PST (26. Februar 2018)

Bei mir hängt es momentan an der TRS Race Kasette, die ich nicht miontiert bekomme. Ich kriege das kleineren RitzelpaketTeil nicht mit dem größeren „verzahnt“. Es bewegt sich kein mm. Werde mich wohl doch noch mal an den Schrauber meines Vertrauens wenden müssen.

Alternativ könnte ich mit dem Plus-LRS weitermachen, der momentan am Fex seinen Dienst verrichtet. Aber noch hab ich ja nicht so viel verpasst.


----------



## AnAx (26. Februar 2018)

Meins ist vorläufig* fertig und fahrbereit.
Eventuell schaffe ich es am Wochenende mal Bilder zu machen.

*vorläufig, weil ein XM 1501 Boost hier schon liegt, von dem ist bisher das HR verbaut. Fürs VR fehlt noch Tubeless-Felgenband und die bestellte Fox 34 Factory Boost


----------



## PST (3. März 2018)

So nun endlich, ein fahrfertiger Zustand:


























Mit der Sattelstütze muss ich noch ein wenig rumprobieren. Die Leitung kommt, im abgesenkten Modus, der Kurbel in die Quere.
Es kommt aber sicherlich bald eine mit interner Zugführung. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?

So nun bin ich auf die ersten Meter gespannt.


----------



## imun (3. März 2018)

PST schrieb:


> So nun endlich, ein fahrfertiger Zustand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bike Yoke Revive soll ja super sein


----------



## ullimuc (5. März 2018)

PST schrieb:


>



Sehr, sehr schöner Aufbau & tolle Fotos. Spitzenbike, gefällt mir richtig gut  

Viele Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## LTB (5. März 2018)

PST schrieb:


> ...Sattelstütze...Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?


Low Budget: BrandX oder TranzX, sind beide Baugleich. Gibt es für rund 140-160€, funktionieren einwandfrei. Habe selber die TranzX 170mm, bisher keine Probleme und sehr wenig Spiel.


----------



## ullimuc (14. März 2018)

Von mir aus kann's losgehen 

Fehlt nur noch der Rahmen. Der wird hoffentlich nächste Woche versandt, toitoitoi.







Grüße
Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (15. März 2018)

Bei mir ging es auch mal wieder weiter, der neue Laufradsatz und die Gabel sind verbaut.











Jetzt fehlt noch die Variostütze (mit anderem Sattel - Fabric Scoop) und die Griffe werden gegen Ergon GA2 in Purple getauscht, dann ist mein Vendetta final und bereit für die Saison [emoji7]

PS: Andere Decals mit Purple und Schwarz wären wahrscheinlich an der 34 auch besser [emoji848]


----------



## LTB (15. März 2018)

AnAx schrieb:


> Andere Decals mit Purple und Schwarz wären wahrscheinlich an der 34 auch besser


umbedingt...ist doch ein bischen sehr bunt


----------



## ullimuc (15. März 2018)

Sehr edel, danke für das Update 

Welche Sattelstütze willst du verwenden?

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## AnAx (15. März 2018)

Danke [emoji847]

Ich probiere jetzt mal die Brand-X von Chainreaction aus, mit 150mm Hub. Kann gern mal was dazu schreiben, wie die sich macht, nach Einbau und ein paar Fahrten.

Ja, die Decals der Gabel müssen ab und farblich angepasste verklebt werden. Gleich mal bei Slik schauen [emoji6]


----------



## ullimuc (18. März 2018)

AnAx schrieb:


> Ich probiere jetzt mal die Brand-X von Chainreaction aus, mit 150mm Hub. Kann gern mal was dazu schreiben, wie die sich macht, nach Einbau und ein paar Fahrten.


Also mich würde sehr interessieren, wie sich so eine preiswertere Stütze schlägt. Aber keine Eile ... 

Meine Crankbrothers Highline 125 hat nur echte 110mm Hub  Das wird mit dem kurzen Sattelrohr des Vendetta Rahmens auch komisch aussehen. Wenn es von der Länge her überhaupt geht, schaumermal 

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## ullimuc (18. März 2018)

Ein bißchen "Off-Topic": 
Ich habe die Wartezeit noch genutzt, um die vorhandene Fox Float 34 Performance von 120 auf 140 (gemessen 145) mm Federweg umzubauen. Da es das erste mal war, dass ich mich an "Fahrwerks-Innereien" herangetraut habe, war es einigermaßen aufregend. Ergebnis sieht erstmal gut aus, da freue ich mich. Probefahrt bleibt natürlich noch abzuwarten ...

OP am offenen Ölbad 





"Airshaft Assembly" alt vs. neu





Aus 120 wurden ca. 140mm 





Grüße
Ulli


----------



## LTB (19. März 2018)

ullimuc schrieb:


> Also mich würde sehr interessieren, wie sich so eine preiswertere Stütze schlägt. Aber keine Eile ...


 Zur TranzX und damit quasi auch zur BrandX gibts einen Thread


----------



## PST (23. März 2018)

imun schrieb:


> Bike Yoke Revive soll ja super sein





LTB schrieb:


> Low Budget: BrandX oder TranzX, sind beide Baugleich. Gibt es für rund 140-160€, funktionieren einwandfrei. Habe selber die TranzX 170mm, bisher keine Probleme und sehr wenig Spiel.



Super, danke für euren Rat & Meinung 
Ich habe jetzt mal eine BikeYoke Revive in 185 bestellt. Ist tatsächlich ein Novum in meiner Radsport-Karriere, dass die Sattelstütze mehr kostet als die Gabel
Leider dauert es noch ein paar Tage, bis sie eintrifft. Ich berichte dann wieder.


----------



## dr.juggles (24. März 2018)

wirst es nicht bereuen! beste variostütze die ich bis jetzt hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (25. März 2018)

Habe heute das Wetter genutzt, um eine Ausfahrt mit der Vendetta zu wagen. Bin schon sehr zufrieden mit dem Handling. Sowohl bergauf als auch bergab gab es keinerlei Ungereimtheiten zu beobachten. Mit dem aktuellen Setup lassen sich wohl auch ausgedehnte Touren locker bewältigen.


----------



## ullimuc (28. März 2018)

@PST ... tolle Bilder 

Bei mir geht's auch endlich weiter. Bestellt und bezahlt am 31.01. und schwupps, da ist das Baby "schon".

16,7" (M), 2.150g, männlich 





Der Schweißer hatte 'nen guten Tag - Verarbeitung auf den ersten Blick mega 









Musste natürlich gleich loslegen. Aber jetzt reicht's erstmal, Feierabend





Ostern ist jedenfalls gerettet, da kann das Wetter noch so mies werden.

Cheers & Grüße
Ulli


----------



## PST (29. März 2018)

@ullimuc Ja, wunderbar! Sieht doch schon richtig gut aus! Da kannst du ja an Ostern schon eine Runde drehen.

Bei mir ist nun die Revive an- und drangekommen (Wenn ich mich dabei auch angestellt habe wie noch mal was. Sacki würde mir wohl keine mehr verkaufen wollen).











Damit bin ich nun soweit fertig und auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Aufbau

Hier noch die Partsliste:

*Rahmen:* Vendetta X2 large
*Steuersatz:* Chris King i7
*Gabel:* Fox 34 Performance 130mm boost
*Vorbau:* Thomson x4 50mm
*Spacer:* Syntace
*Lenker:* Thomson Titan Rizer 780mm
*Griffe:* Ergon G1 Slim Enduro
*Shifter:* Shimano XT 11x
*Bremsen:* Shimano Saint
*Bremsscheiben:* 180mm (v/h)
*Flaschenhalter:* King Cage Ti
*Innenlager:* Rotor 30 Stahl
*Kurbel:* RF SixC
*Kettenblatt:* Absolute Black DM oval 30T boost
*Pedale:* DMR Vault [Mg]
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XT mid x11
*Kette:* Shimano XT
*Sattelklemme:* Thomson
*Sattelstütze:* Bike Yoke Revive 185mm
*Sattel:* Bontrager Evoke

29er
*Laufräder:* Bontrager Line Pro 30 boost 29"
*Reifen:* v: Specialized Pugatory 2.3, h: Specialized GroundControl 2.3
*Kassette:* E13 TRS Race, 9-46

bzw.

27.5+
*Laufräder:* DT Swiss 340 Naben, Sun Ringle Duroc 40 Felgen,   27.5+
*Reifen:* v: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Trailstar 2.8, h: Bontrager Chupacabra 2.8
*Kassette:* Shimano XT, 11-46

In voller Pracht:










Ein paar weitere Fotos findet ihr auch in meinem Vendetta Fotoalbum.


----------



## PST (2. April 2018)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wirst es nicht bereuen! beste variostütze die ich bis jetzt hatte.


Ja, glaube ich schon nach der ersten Fahrt damit. Fühlt sich alles sehr wertig an und mit dem Triggy lässt sich die Stütze ergonomisch und butterweich bedienen. So stelle ich mir das vor.

Bin heute, bei bestem Frühlingswetter, eine längere Runde gefahren. Die Vendetta macht wirklich Laune. 

Technischer Uphill, check! Wurzelteppich, check! Super steil bergab, check. Rampe auf Waldboden hoch, check! (Holz-) Treppen runter, check! Rennradwindschattenfahren, check! Einfach nur cruisen, check! Äußerst fotogen, check!


----------



## AnAx (4. April 2018)

Ich habe heute Vormittag das Vendetta auch mal ausgeführt [emoji7]











Geändert wird noch der Lenker, der aktuelle hat 38mm Rise, das ist mir zu hoch. Verbaue als nächstes mal einen mit 20mm Rise.
Und statt der China-Griffe kommen dann purple Ergon GA2 drauf [emoji4]
Dann ist es (vorläufig natürlich [emoji23]) fertig...

P.S.: Die Gabeldecals müssen natürlich noch ab...also von wegen fertig [emoji85]
Und den Sattel von Fabric gibts auch mit purple Schale unten, das könnte doch auch noch was sein [emoji848]


----------



## PST (4. April 2018)

Sehr schön dein Aufbau! Den Lenker find ich auch etwas „to much“

Cool sind ja die purple Leitungsclips Wo kriegt man die her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (4. April 2018)

Der andere Lenker ist heute schon angekommen, muss ich die Tage mal tauschen [emoji106]

Die Leitungsclips sind eloxiertes Alu, die gibts in verschiedenen Farben bei AliExpress: 
http://s.aliexpress.com/fyyEru6N


----------



## vschuessler (5. April 2018)

hallo zusammen, bin neu hier im forum und ebenfalls stolzer besitzer eines Vendetta. Kingdom Bike hat bei mir den Steuersatz bereits vormontiert gehabt (irgend ein no name "Kingdom" Modell). nun knarzt der Steuersatz massivst...hab ihr das Problem ebenfalls? Fetten hat nichts genutzt...danke für Euer Feedback.


----------



## PST (5. April 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen!

Nachdem @AnAx von Problemen bezüglich seines Steuerrohrs geschrieben hatte, bin ich erst gar kein Risiko eingegangen und habe mir den Steuersatz von meinem lokalen Bikeshop einbauen lassen. Einmal im Leben wollte ich auch einen richtig guten Steuersatz haben und habe mich daher für einen Chris King entschieden. Ich hoffe, ich bleibe von jeglichen Geräuschen verschont.

Viele Erfolg beim finden des Problems!


----------



## PST (5. April 2018)

Pünktlich zum Feierabend regnet es und daher habe ich kurz Zeit gehabt, der Vendetta die Plus Pneus aufzuziehen:















Und tatsächlich es funktioniert (sagt nicht: "Ja, ja war doch klar!"; für mich wurde eigentlich das Murphy-Law geschrieben (pst-Law klingt wohl auch nicht so gut) Musste nur ein wenig an der Hinterrad bremse justieren.
Bin auf die nächste Ausfahrt gespannt. Mal sehen wie sich das so anfühlt.


----------



## ullimuc (7. April 2018)

PST schrieb:


> @ullimuc Ja, wunderbar! Sieht doch schon richtig gut aus! Da kannst du ja an Ostern schon eine Runde drehen.



... das hat leider nicht ganz geklappt, aber jetzt ist es endlich soweit. Ein paar Restarbeiten sind zwar noch zu erledigen, aber fahren tut's erstmal. Darf mich also stolz & glücklich um die Titanrudelmitgliedschaft bewerben 

Vor der ersten kleinen Proberunde (halben Werkzeugsatz im Rucksack ) So sauber wird's nie wieder:
















Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## imun (7. April 2018)

ullimuc schrieb:


> ... das hat leider nicht ganz geklappt, aber jetzt ist es endlich soweit. Ein paar Restarbeiten sind zwar noch zu erledigen, aber fahren tut's erstmal. Darf mich also stolz & glücklich um die Titanrudelmitgliedschaft bewerben
> 
> Vor der ersten kleinen Proberunde (halben Werkzeugsatz im Rucksack ) So sauber wird's nie wieder:
> 
> ...


Schickes Teil


----------



## PST (5. Mai 2018)

Oh, grad wenig los hier bei uns!?
Wie sind denn so eure Erfahrungen mit der Vendetta?
Was fahrt ihr alles damit und mit welche Reifengröße seid ihr unterwegs?

Ich selbst war heute endlich mal wieder auf ner längeren Tour unterwegs (nachdem zuerst die Vendetta wegen dem Schaltwerk und dann ich pausieren musste).
Der Titan-Bolide macht nach wie vor unglaublich viel Spass und saust nur so über die Trails. Augen zu und durch war noch nie so einfach und unkritisch

Gibt leider keine Actionfotos, nur ein Stillleben:


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Mai 2018)

gibts hier jemand mit nem xl rahmen?


----------



## ullimuc (13. Mai 2018)

Da wir den Faden nun schon sauber gekapert haben, möchte ich auch noch ein paar Eindrücke teilen:

Das Bike fährt sich soooo genial, ich bin total positiv überrascht und begeistert  Schwer zu beschreiben, es rollt einfach unglaublich "smooth", leise und gedämpft. Egal, ob auf Kieswegen oder über Wurzelteppiche, Äste usw. Trotz des flachen Lenkwinkels fährt es sich unheimlich agil, ich gebe oft noch zu viel Kraft auf den Lenker, statt das Bike einfach "laufen" zu lassen. Kurvenspeed ist auch 'ne neue Welt für mich. Mit Sattel unten und Gewicht auf dem äußeren Pedal läuft es sicher und schnell um Kurven, da habe ich das Limit noch lange nicht ausloten können. Und nochwas: Die Kiste ist schnell, begünstigt durch den steilen Sitzwinkel kann man richtig reintreten. Ich kann mir nur ausmalen, wie es als leichtes 29er abgehen muss ... Mein vorheriges Stahl-Hardtail war extrem hart und unnachgiebig, das Vendetta macht dagegen einfach nur Spaß 

Kurzes Bike-Update noch: Jetzt mit Mudguard, Kettenstrebenschutz, BrandX 150mm Dropper und 180mm Scheibe hinten beträgt das Gesamtgewicht (mit XT-Klickis) rd. 13,2 kg.

















Falls hier noch Vendetta-Fahrer sind: Zeigt her, eure Schätzchen 

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## AnAx (13. Mai 2018)

ullimuc schrieb:


> Da wir den Faden nun schon sauber gekapert haben, möchte ich auch noch ein paar Eindrücke teilen:



Das Kapern ist schwer in Ordnung, ich freue mich, dass es hier ein X2-Rudel gibt [emoji106]

Schönes Gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Mai 2018)

Kleine Runde gedreht....


----------



## PST (2. Juni 2018)

Habe mir ein Paar neue Pedale geleistet:


----------



## PST (10. Juni 2018)

Endlich mal mit der Vendetta in den Bergen:


----------



## Lokal (29. Juni 2018)

Mein Vendetta LS in schwarz auf Bikepacking Tour in Ligurien.
Bin viele Hardtails gefahren, das Vendetta ist superior...Letztens mit 27Plus hinten und 29 vorne im Harz gewesen, auch ohne mm im Heck alles überrollt, richtig smooth.
Cool, das es jetzt eine Vendetta Crew gibt !


----------



## extrembikerp (9. Juli 2018)

So, bin knapp davor ein X2 in XL zu bestellen,  hab schon mal Geld auf mein PP Konto geparkt. Der einzige Punkt der mich stört bzw. verunsichert ist die Höhe des Tretlagers, ist im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Bikes schon relativ hoch. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ein paar Meinungen / Erfahrungen mitteilen. Will es als 29er mit 130er Gabel aufbauen, Einsatzgebiet schnelle Feierabendrunde und als Tourenbike.
Danke und Grüße aus Österreich 
Peter


----------



## hardtails (9. Juli 2018)

extrembikerp schrieb:


> So, bin knapp davor ein X2 in XL zu bestellen,  hab schon mal Geld auf mein PP Konto geparkt. Der einzige Punkt der mich stört bzw. verunsichert ist die Höhe des Tretlagers, ist im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Bikes schon relativ hoch. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ein paar Meinungen / Erfahrungen mitteilen. Will es als 29er mit 130er Gabel aufbauen, Einsatzgebiet schnelle Feierabendrunde und als Tourenbike.
> Danke und Grüße aus Österreich
> Peter



das ist der Grund gewesen warum ich mir keines gekauft habe. 
möchte das tiefe Tretlager nicht mehr missen trotz der aufsetznachteile


----------



## PST (9. Juli 2018)

Das stimmt schon, im Vergleich zu meinem Fuel Ex ist das Tretlager wohl einiges höher. Ich muss mich immer wieder umgewöhnen, wenn ich zurück aufs Fully steige. Da stoße ich doch öfter mal an Wurzeln an und so toll ist das dann beim Bergauffahren auch wieder nicht. 

Negativ ist mir das höhere Tretlager bei der Vendetta aber bisher nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Juli 2018)

peter wie groß bist du wegen xl?


----------



## extrembikerp (10. Juli 2018)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> peter wie groß bist du wegen xl?


188, Schrittlänge 89.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (19. September 2018)

Habe der Vendetta einen neuen Satz Reifen spendiert:






Bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem tollen Bike. Wir waren am Wochenende in den Bergen auf jeder Menge cooler und teils anspruchsvoller Trails unterwegs. Der Baron in 2.6 ist top, top, top.


----------



## PST (1. Oktober 2018)

Das Vendetta durfte gestern mal ins Karwendel. War zwar nicht so traillastig, dafür wird man mit reichlich Panorama verwöhnt.


----------



## PST (26. Oktober 2018)

War heute noch mal in den Bergen, es war unheimlich schön. Mal sehen, wie oft diese Jahr noch was in den Bergen geht.


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Dezember 2018)

soweit alle zufrieden mit euren vendettas? hättet ihr verbesserungsvorschläge? manche fahren ja jetzt schon ne weile mit dem gerät umher. will evtl jemand einen large rahmen loswerden?


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. Dezember 2018)

Hab eins für einen Kumpel aufgebaut. Ich finde die Zugführung unter aller Kanone. Ansonsten läufts.


----------



## numinisflo (3. Januar 2019)

Ich bin begeistert vom Vendetta und mit Freude habe ich den Thread hier entdeckt. Wirklich tolle Räder hier.

Falls jemand sein Radl abgeben möchte bitte um Info. 

Ansonsten werde ich wohl noch ein wenig warten und versuchen mir das Ding aus dem Kopf zu schlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (3. Januar 2019)

No way! Meins kriegste nicht


----------



## AnAx (3. Januar 2019)

Ich komme zwar auch viel zu selten zum Fahren, abgeben werde ich es trotzdem auch nicht..
Einfach ein sehr geiles Gerät das X2 

Muss beim nächsten Fahren mal wieder Bilder machen, geändert habe ich den Laufradsatz auf einen M1700 mit 30mm Maulweite.


----------



## PST (3. Januar 2019)

AnAx schrieb:


> ...
> Muss beim nächsten Fahren mal wieder Bilder machen, geändert habe ich den Laufradsatz auf einen M1700 mit 30mm Maulweite.



Ich fahr jetzt den E1700 in 25mm. Bin ich allerdings auch erst ein paar mal damit gefahren.


----------



## ullimuc (5. Januar 2019)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hättet ihr verbesserungsvorschläge?


Da fällt mir eigentlich nichts (einfach behebbares) ein. Ich hätte es schön gefunden, wenn der Rahmen etwas leichter gewesen wäre. Wie andere schon schrieben: Mit 29" Laufrädern kommt das Tretlager recht hoch, man sitzt gefühlt ziemlich hoch über dem Bike (ich komme im 29er Setup mit den Zehenspitzen kaum auf den Boden, ohne den Sattel abzusenken), dafür rollt es halt super schnell.



imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ich finde die Zugführung unter aller Kanone


Was stört dich daran?



PST schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt den E1700 in 25mm. Bin ich allerdings auch erst ein paar mal damit gefahren.


Ich kann es auf den Bildern nicht erkennen. Auf welchen Felgen/Laufrädern fährst Du den 2.6er Baron?

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## PST (5. Januar 2019)

ullimuc schrieb:


> ...Ich kann es auch den Bildern nicht erkennen. Auf welchen Felgen/Laufrädern fährst Du den 2.6er Baron?...



Das sind DT 350 Naben mit SunRingle Düroc 40 Felgen. Der LRS war ursprünglich bei meinem FuelEx dabei. 

Also ich bin wohl tatsächlich ziemlich unsensibel denn mit der Tretlagerhöhe habe ich keine Probleme. Ich finde es dagegen angenehmer beim Pedalieren nicht andauernd irgendwo anzuecken. Das ist beim FuelEx (tiefe Einstellung) doch schon deutlich öfter der Fall, wie man auch an den Pedalen ablesen kann. Wieviel Federweg hat den eure Gabel? Ich fahr mit 130 mm.


----------



## ullimuc (5. Januar 2019)

Top, danke für die Felgeninfo! 



PST schrieb:


> Also ich bin wohl tatsächlich ziemlich unsensibel denn mit der Tretlagerhöhe habe ich keine Probleme. Ich finde es dagegen angenehmer beim Pedalieren nicht andauernd irgendwo anzuecken. Das ist beim FuelEx (tiefe Einstellung) doch schon deutlich öfter der Fall, wie man auch an den Pedalen ablesen kann. Wieviel Federweg hat den eure Gabel? Ich fahr mit 130 mm.


Wenn Du zufrieden bist, umso besser  Meine Gabel hat 140 mm.

Grüße
Ulli 

OT:
War gerade bei https://kingdombike.com/ und bin erschrocken: Die Preise wurden (recht deutlich) erhöht, der X2-Rahmen kostet jetzt 1.299,- (zuvor mMn 1.000,-), der XFS-Rahmen kostet jetzt 2.899,- (zuvor mMn 2.300,-), Hinterradachse gehört nicht mehr zum Lieferumfang.


----------



## PST (5. Januar 2019)

Ups, das ist ordentlich. Dann wird ja auch das Bardino von Nordest interessant: https://nordestcycles.com/en/product/bardino-ti-frame
BB Drop ist mit 55mm angegeben, bei der Vendetta sind es 30mm. Allerdings kenn ich mich mit diesem Mass auch nicht wirklich aus.

Dennoch, ich bin sehr zufrieden und bleibe meiner Vendetta treu.


----------



## ullimuc (5. Januar 2019)

Ja, der Bardino Ti Rahmen ist wirklich schön und auch etwas leichter. 



PST schrieb:


> Dennoch, ich bin sehr zufrieden und bleibe meiner Vendetta treu.


So werd ich's auch halten


----------



## dr.juggles (1. April 2019)

will jemand seinen l rahmen loswerden?


----------



## PST (1. April 2019)

Ja, 2000€, OVB, ach ne nein, nacher macht das sogar noch wer

Btw, auf dem Titel der aktuellen DAV Panorama ist sogar eine Vendetta abgebildet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipperlaender (6. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

seit einiger Zeit habe ich hier mit Freude und Interesse mitgelesen - und Fotos geguckt. 
Da wird es nun doch mal Zeit auch etwas beizusteuern...

Seit Juli 2018 bin ich auch auf einer Vendetta in M unterwegs. 
Ich kann mich den Lobeshymnen nur anschließen, jede Fahrt macht einfach Spaß - Bergauf / Bergab / Steine / Wurzeln / Sand / Waldautobahn - geht alles ohne Probleme. 

Anbei ein paar Fotos


 

 



Mein Aufbau: 
Laufradsatz      DT Swiss E1700 Spline Two 30 Boost 27,5“
Gabel              Rockshox Pike RCT3 Solo Air 140mm 650B 27,5“ 15x110 Boost
Bremsen Magura MT Trail Sport HC 1-Finger
Scheiben         Dächle-Disc HD Lightweight 203mm / 180mm
Vorbau            SQ-lab 8OX 50mm
Lenker            SQ-lab 3OX 12° Alu medium
Schaltung        SRAM GX Eagle Boost GripShift 1x12 32 DUB
Flaschenhalter Elite Vico Carbon Flaschenhalter
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evolution ADDIX Speedgrip SnakeSkin Apex 27,5+ / 2,6“
Sattelstütze     Rockshox Reverb Stealth 150mm remote MMX
Sattel Ergon    SMA3 Comp stealth M

Bin mit dem Aufbau sehr zufrieden, das Rad geht wie Sau.
Besonders die 1x12 GripShift hat mich positiv überrascht - sowohl was die Bandbreite bergauf/bergab als auch die Bedienung angeht. Hatte erst Angst dass man ab und zu in hartem Gelände "aus Versehen" schaltet, die Angst war aber unbegründet. 

Gute Fahrt allerseits!
Christian


----------



## ullimuc (9. April 2019)

Lipperlaender schrieb:


> Gute Fahrt allerseits!
> Christian



Danke! Starker Aufbau, Christian, danke für's Vorstellen  Die Kombi Bremsen+Scheiben muss ich mir merken, sieht gut aus. Und 2.6" Reifen will ich irgendwann auch mal probieren.

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## ullimuc (9. April 2019)

PST schrieb:


> Btw, auf dem Titel der aktuellen DAV Panorama ist sogar eine Vendetta abgebildet.



Sehr geile Entdeckung  Auf dem Titelblatt und auch in dem Artikel über die Stoneman Trails scheint der Autor ein X2 gefahren zu sein 

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## PST (10. April 2019)

Äh, gut, ich hatte da „Insiderwissen“
Der Autor ist ein guter Freund von mir.


----------



## dakar_aut (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich überlege auch ein Vendetta X2 aufzubauen. Würde vorerst gerne einen vorhandenen 142x12 LRS verwenden (3mm Spacer beidseitig). @AnAx Ich glaube das war auch dein Plan oder? 
Konkret habe ich Bedenken bez. maximaler Kettenblattgröße - geht sich 34Z mit non-boost Kettenlinie aus? Auf den Bildern auf der Website sieht es ziemlich knapp aus und das wird sicher boost sein.
Fährt jemand ein 32 oder 34er Kettenblatt mit non-boost Kettenlinie?
Oder kann mir bitte jemand nachmessen wieviel Platz mit Boost Kettenlinie noch bleibt? 
Danke...

Grüße
David


----------



## AnAx (19. Mai 2019)

Servus David,
Ich hatte das mal überlegt, aber habe dann doch Boost-Laufräder verbaut.
Kettenblatt habe ich nur ein 30er, weil ich ja noch 11-fach fahre. Daher kann ich dir mit der maximalen Kettenblattgröße leider nicht helfen
Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Mai 2019)

lieber links 6mm Spacer und die Felge 3mm nach links zentrieren, das Laufrad wird dann auch stabiler.


----------



## dakar_aut (20. Mai 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> lieber links 6mm Spacer und die Felge 3mm nach links zentrieren, das Laufrad wird dann auch stabiler.


Meine Überlegung war noch mit überschaubarem Aufwand die Laufräder zwischen Fully und Vendetta tauschen zu können.


----------



## dakar_aut (20. Mai 2019)

dakar_aut schrieb:


> Meine Überlegung war noch mit überschaubarem Aufwand die Laufräder zwischen Fully und Vendetta tauschen zu können.


Laut Kingdom geht bis 32Z non boost...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (17. November 2019)

Na, fährt die Vendetta Flotte noch?


----------



## AnAx (17. November 2019)

Sehr geil ?

Mein Vendetta habe ich natürlich noch, aber wie die anderen Bikes auch hat es dieses Jahr viel zu wenig Bewegung bekommen ?


----------



## PST (17. November 2019)

Meine war sehr fleißig, hat mich 14 Tage auf einem Westalpencross begleitet:


----------



## makakee (20. Dezember 2019)

Mach 2 Jahren hab ich mein Vendetta zu einem Mullet umgebaut. 130mm vorne und 29“. Das ist ein echter Gewinn


----------



## Saar-Radler (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo liebes Vendetta-Rudel,

erster Post und dann gleich in einem Aufbau-Thread...
Nachdem ich, aufgrund der aktuellen Situation, in den letzten Wochen eindeutig zu viel Zeit daheim und im Netz verbracht hab, wuchs der Haben-Will Reflex eines Titan-Rahmens ins Unermessliche und ich hab mir ein Vendetta X2 Limited Edition gegönnt. ?
Eigentlich schlug das Pendel schon zugunsten des Nordest Bardino Ti aus, aber bei einem Preis von 949€ für's Vendetta musste ich einfach zuschlagen.
Wunsch-Ausstattung steht soweit eigentlich schon, beim Farbkonzept beiße ich mir allerdings die Zähne aus und benötige eure Inspiration. ?

Option 1:
Rock Shox Pike in silber, der Rest in schwarz bzw. silber.

Option 2:
Rock Shox Lyrik in rot, zusammen mit weiteren roten Akzenten (Naben, Steuersatz, Innenlager, Sattelklemme, Pedale).

Option 3:
Weder silber noch rot bei der Gabel, sondern klassisch schwarz.

Die unterschiedlichen Einsatzzwecke von Pike und Lyrik sind mir bewusst, die 2020er Modelle kosten aktuell in 150mm aber das gleiche.

Ja ich weiß #FirstWorldProblems aber vielleicht möchte ja jemand von euch seinen Senf dazugeben. 

Bleibt gesund & liebe Grüße


----------



## extrembikerp (17. Mai 2020)

Ich bin für Option 1.
Wobei ich mein Spanner mit einer schwarzen Gabel aufgebaut habe. Bei der Option 2 wäre es mir zu rot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saar-Radler (17. Mai 2020)

Danke für dein Input. Die Lyrik in rot sieht einfach verdammt geil aus aber ich geb dir Recht bei einem Rahmen in RAW/Silber sollte man eher sparsam mit dem Farbkasten umgehen.


----------



## PST (17. Mai 2020)

Ich bin ekndeutig für die rote Lyrik (Zur Not eine orange Fox 36).

Dann solltest du aber tatsächlich sparsam mit weiterer Farbe umgehen.

Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Spaß mit deiner Vendetta!!


----------



## Saar-Radler (18. Mai 2020)

Dankeschön, Lieferung für den Rahmen soll Mitte Juni sein. Bilder gibt's dann sobald die ersten Teile da sind. ?


----------



## Saar-Radler (16. Juni 2020)

Soo bald geht's endlich los...die Rahmen gehen ab dem 22.06 in den Versand. 
Teile sind alle da, ich denke es war ne gute Entscheidung die rote Lyrik zu nehmen.


----------



## AnAx (16. Juni 2020)

Bin schon gespannt auf Bilder vom Aufbau ?


----------



## Saar-Radler (16. Juni 2020)

AnAx schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt auf Bilder vom Aufbau ?


Ich auch...ich hoffe ich hab alle Einbaumaße, Standards und Abhängigkeiten korrekt beachtet ?


----------



## extrembikerp (16. Juni 2020)

Hast dich also doch für die rote entschieden - Rest schwarz oder verbaust noch weitere rote Teile?
Da ich im Moment nicht Biken kann, kommen mir gelegentlich Gedanken, dass meinem Spanner vielleicht auch eine rote Gabel gut stehen würde - da Trailbike werde ich mir vielleicht die Marzocchi Z2 besorgen.


----------



## Saar-Radler (16. Juni 2020)

Ja die Bilder u.a. vom Pole Stamina 180 haben mich davon überzeugt, dass die Kombi Silber und Rot doch ganz schick werden kann. Außer roten Tubelessventilen wird der Rest schwarz oder silber.
Dein Spanner sieht echt nice aus, kannst dich ja entscheiden wenn meins soweit fertig ist ?


----------



## extrembikerp (16. Juni 2020)

So werd ichs auch machen - hoffe daher auf einige Bilder von deinem Kingdom.


----------



## Saar-Radler (16. Juni 2020)

Naa was könnte da wohl drin sein? Stand beim Nachhausekommen im Hausflur, ich hab's mal mitgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (16. Juni 2020)

Beim @null-2wo waren lose Nippel drin


----------



## seblubb (16. Juni 2020)

Saar-Radler schrieb:


> Naa was könnte da wohl drin sein? Stand beim Nachhausekommen im Hausflur, ich hab's mal mitgenommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1066340


Ein neuer Plattenspieler ?


----------



## Saar-Radler (16. Juni 2020)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Beim @null-2wo waren lose Nippel drin



Uii dann muss ich gleich mal kontrollieren


----------



## Saar-Radler (16. Juni 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ein neuer Plattenspieler ?



Sowas kenn ich nicht mehr, bin MP3-Generation ?


----------



## null-2wo (16. Juni 2020)

Saar-Radler schrieb:


> Uii dann muss ich gleich mal kontrollieren


die haben sich erst nach drei tagen geballer offenbart... im neuzustand war alles fest.


----------



## Saar-Radler (16. Juni 2020)

Wollte die Laufräder eigentlich mit silbernen Decals...aber der cleane Look sieht auch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Saar-Radler (7. Juli 2020)

Bier kalt stellen, Popcorn raus...es geht los


----------



## PST (7. Juli 2020)

Das sieht sehr vielversprechend aus,


----------



## amjay2019 (12. Juli 2020)

@Saar-Radler :
bin auch interessiert an einem Vendetta.
hab ein paar Fragen :
- Du hast die Breezer Dropouts gewählt.
*wie wird das Schaltauge befestigt ?
bietet Kingdom das Schaltauge auch als Ersatzteil an* ? Auf der Kingdom-HP find ich nichts.
- Du hast für die Stütze die interne Verlegung gewählt-
*Lässt sich der Zug mit dem Alu-Insert richtig fest klemmen um einen klappernden Zug zu vermeiden ?
befindet sich die Sitzrohr -klemmschlitzung hinten oder vorne ?*

Danke vorab für deine Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saar-Radler (12. Juli 2020)

Ich stehe grad trotz Tubeless-Setup auf dem Schlauch...
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wird beim Innenlager (Chris King ThredFit 24) die Distanzhülse mit verbaut. Da die Leitung der Sattelstütze aber an der Stelle vom Sitzrohr ins Unterrohr verläuft, bekomme ich das Innenlager nicht sauber montiert. Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Saar-Radler (12. Juli 2020)

*@amjay2019:*
Da es sich bei meinem Rahmen um eine Sonderedition handelt, gab es keine Auswahlmäglichkeiten bei Headtube, Dropout Style, Cable Routing, usw.

*wie wird das Schaltauge befestigt ?*
Das Schaltauge wird ganz normal geschraubt und ist austauschbar.

*bietet Kingdom das Schaltauge auch als Ersatzteil an ?*








						X2 Breezer Style Round Hanger
					

Replaceable rear dropout/hanger for Vendetta X2 and XFS & non slider 2020 PS frames - 7075 alloy hard anodised- Weight: 14g- CNC- Black




					kingdombike.com
				




*Lässt sich der Zug mit dem Alu-Insert richtig fest klemmen um einen klappernden Zug zu vermeiden ?*
Richtig festgeklemmt ist der Zug nicht, da schafft etwas Schaumstoff bestimmt Abhilfe. Bin noch im Aufbau, kann daher zu evtl. klappernden Zügen noch nix sagen.

*befindet sich die Sitzrohr-klemmschlitzung hinten oder vorne ?*
Die Sitzrohr-Klemmschlitzung ist hinten.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Saar-Radler (23. Juli 2020)

Huhu 
Was lange währt wird endlich...fertig!


----------



## Timberwolf (24. Juli 2020)

Sehr cool!  
Wie hast du das nun eigentlich gelöst mit der Innenlagerhülse und dem Zug der Sattelstütze?


----------



## Saar-Radler (25. Juli 2020)

@Timberwolf: Dankeschön ?
Lagerschale auf Antriebsseite mit der Distanzhülse eingeschraubt, die Kurbel durchgeschoben und den Hebeleffekt genutzt. Dann ging auch die andere Lagerschale problemlos drauf.
Die Crankbrothers Highline ist im Gegensatz zur BikeYoke Revive die ich vorher hatte nicht gerade die Schnellste. ?


----------



## metbirne77 (29. August 2020)

Ich bin jetzt auch beim Titan-Rudel dabei ?

Vendetta X2 in L
Pike 150mm
XT Bremsen
Shimano 1x11 mit Sunrace Kasette
Deore Kurbel
Hope Fortus 30 Laufräder - Naben orange
Titan Lenker/Sattelklemme
27.5x2.6 Bereifung von Vittoria
Magura Vyron Stütze

Kein High-End, sondern eher ein Budget-Aufbau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (10. September 2020)

Aktuell schleiche ich um ein Vendetta Custom herum. Habe da ein paar Fragen zu, z.B. kann man den Rahmen auch poliert bekommen, aber auf den Bildern ist das nirgends abgebildet. Auf Emails bekomme ich bisher keine Antwort. Hatte da zufällig mal jemand Kontakt mit Kingdom?


----------



## Saar-Radler (10. September 2020)

@schmitr3:
Gibt ein Bild auf der Website, da sieht man den polierten Rahmen stückweise.




Bin selbst kein großer Fan von den C-clips, da verlier ich irgendwie immer 1-2 Stück pro Tour ?‍♂️


----------



## schmitr3 (10. September 2020)

Saar-Radler schrieb:


> @schmitr3:
> Gibt ein Bild auf der Website, da sieht man den polierten Rahmen stückweise.
> Anhang anzeigen 1113886
> 
> Bin selbst kein großer Fan von den C-clips, da verlier ich irgendwie immer 1-2 Stück pro Tour ?‍♂️


Danke, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Würde beim Custom auch zu innen verlegten Zügen tendieren.


----------



## schmitr3 (11. September 2020)

So, ging dann doch recht fix. Nach ein paar Emails jetzt ein X2 29 mit ein paar Anpassungen bestellt. Wenn das alles so klappt eine feine Sache, das man auch viele Optionen wählen kann, die nicht auf der Seite beschrieben sind (BB drop, PM180 etc.).


----------



## BrotherMo (11. September 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> So, ging dann doch recht fix. Nach ein paar Emails jetzt ein X2 29 mit ein paar Anpassungen bestellt. Wenn das alles so klappt eine feine Sache, das man auch viele Optionen wählen kann, die nicht auf der Seite beschrieben sind (BB drop, PM180 etc.).



Coole Sache! Was für Anpassungen hast du gewählt?


----------



## schmitr3 (11. September 2020)

Das wird das 2021 X2 29, das hat nochmal eine etwas andere Geometrie (kürzeres Sitzrohr, Sitzwinkel 76.5, BBdrop 33, Züge aussen bis auf Sattelstütze ...) Dann gibt es ja noch das Vendetta Custom, bei dem man ein  paar Dinge über die Homepage auswählen kann, aber das z.B. nicht das kurze Sitzrohr hat. Aus den beiden haben wir jetzt ein X2 29 gemischt, das meinen Vorstellungen entspricht: Sitzwinkel 77, Lenkwinkel 64.5, PM180, Sitzrohr 470mm, interne Zugverlegung. Sowas wie ISCG05 hätte man auch noch nehmen können, wenn man das braucht. Geht also mehr, als auf der Seite angegeben.


----------



## BrotherMo (11. September 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Das wird das 2021 X2 29, das hat nochmal eine etwas andere Geometrie (kürzeres Sitzrohr, Sitzwinkel 76.5, BBdrop 33, Züge aussen bis auf Sattelstütze ...) Dann gibt es ja noch das Vendetta Custom, bei dem man ein  paar Dinge über die Homepage auswählen kann, aber das z.B. nicht das kurze Sitzrohr hat. Aus den beiden haben wir jetzt ein X2 29 gemischt, das meinen Vorstellungen entspricht: Sitzwinkel 77, Lenkwinkel 64.5, PM180, Sitzrohr 470mm, interne Zugverlegung. Sowas wie ISCG05 hätte man auch noch nehmen können, wenn man das braucht. Geht also mehr, als auf der Seite angegeben.



Hört sich ziemlich gut an!


----------



## schmitr3 (11. September 2020)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Hört sich ziemlich gut an!


Noch besser klingt: " We wil begin production on your Frame Monday. "


----------



## Saar-Radler (11. September 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Das wird das 2021 X2 29, das hat nochmal eine etwas andere Geometrie (kürzeres Sitzrohr, Sitzwinkel 76.5, BBdrop 33, Züge aussen bis auf Sattelstütze ...) Dann gibt es ja noch das Vendetta Custom, bei dem man ein  paar Dinge über die Homepage auswählen kann, aber das z.B. nicht das kurze Sitzrohr hat. Aus den beiden haben wir jetzt ein X2 29 gemischt, das meinen Vorstellungen entspricht: Sitzwinkel 77, Lenkwinkel 64.5, PM180, Sitzrohr 470mm, interne Zugverlegung. Sowas wie ISCG05 hätte man auch noch nehmen können, wenn man das braucht. Geht also mehr, als auf der Seite angegeben.



Glückwunsch zum Rahmen...Hast du dir schon Gedanken gemacht was du alles verbauen möchtest?


----------



## numinisflo (11. September 2020)

Ich bin auch mal wieder sehr interessiert am Vendetta. Nach wie vor optisch mein Favorit und zudem bin ich noch nie ein Titan-Bike gefahren.

Mal sehen ob mir mal eines zuläuft.

Bei 183cm ist vermutlich L die richtige Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metbirne77 (6. Oktober 2020)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal wieder sehr interessiert am Vendetta. Nach wie vor optisch mein Favorit und zudem bin ich noch nie ein Titan-Bike gefahren.
> 
> Mal sehen ob mir mal eines zuläuft.
> 
> Bei 183cm ist vermutlich L die richtige Wahl.



Hallo,

ich bin ziemlich genau 180 cm groß und as Vendetta in L passt hervorragend! Fährt sich durch den recht großen Reach in Verbindung mit dem Lenk-/ Sitzwinkel sowohl bergauf als auch bergab super entspannt...macht auch bei moderaten Trails sehr sehr viel Spaß!!


----------



## PST (6. Oktober 2020)

Bin auch 180 und L passt super.
Die Vendetta macht ja überall Spaß:

Panorama 4/2020 WAC

Panorama WAC Info (mit vielen weiteren Fotos)


----------



## lupio (12. Oktober 2020)

Saar-Radler schrieb:


> Ich stehe grad trotz Tubeless-Setup auf dem Schlauch...
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wird beim Innenlager (Chris King ThredFit 24) die Distanzhülse mit verbaut. Da die Leitung der Sattelstütze aber an der Stelle vom Sitzrohr ins Unterrohr verläuft, bekomme ich das Innenlager nicht sauber montiert. Hat jemand ne Idee?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1081073Anhang anzeigen 1081074


----------



## lupio (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab auch eine Vendetta und hatte genau das selbe Problem mit der Sattelstützenleitung und dem Tretlager. Ich hatte stundenlang daran geknobelt, versuchte es auch unten um die Tretlagerschale herum. Keine Chance, die Leitung hatte einfach nicht genügend Platz. Durch Zufall hatte ich dann eine Bohrung in der Schweissverbindung Sitzrohr / Unterrohr direkt über dem Tretlager entdeckt. Ich weiss nicht ob es extra für das gedacht ist, aber dort hat man keine Platzbrobleme. Wobei sich das Einfädeln als ziemlich knifflig herausgestellt hat.

Hoffe das kann bei zukünftigen Projekten hilfreich sein.


----------



## lupio (12. Oktober 2020)

Hier noch ein Paar Bilder vom Bike, halt kein X2, das gabs damals noch nicht.


----------



## schmitr3 (13. Oktober 2020)

lupio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hab auch eine Vendetta und hatte genau das selbe Problem mit der Sattelstützenleitung und dem Tretlager. Ich hatte stundenlang daran geknobelt, versuchte es auch unten um die Tretlagerschale herum. Keine Chance, die Leitung hatte einfach nicht genügend Platz. Durch Zufall hatte ich dann eine Bohrung in der Schweissverbindung Sitzrohr / Unterrohr direkt über dem Tretlager entdeckt. Ich weiss nicht ob es extra für das gedacht ist, aber dort hat man keine Platzbrobleme. Wobei sich das Einfädeln als ziemlich knifflig herausgestellt hat.
> 
> Hoffe das kann bei zukünftigen Projekten hilfreich sein.


Ist bei dem neuen X3 so beschrieben und auch in der Zeichnung zu sehen. Eventuell gab es das ja schon früher.


----------



## tical2000 (28. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stecke gerade auch etwas im Bann der Titanen. 

Bei zwei Grundsätzlichen Themen hänge ich noch:

soll es ein Mullet werden?
ist das X3 wesentlich "besser" als das X2 wegen folgendem Zusatz "with the 29 featuring a much lower BB". Hier haben ein paar geschrieben, dass das BB beim X2 recht hch ist.

Anregungen und Gedankenhilfen sind sehr willkommen.

LG Timo


----------



## schmitr3 (29. Dezember 2020)

Zum Thema Mullet kann ich nichts sagen, ist kein Thema bei mir. Würde das X3 nehmen, das Tretlager ist beim X2 noch nicht für 29er passend, finde ich. Das X3 hat ja noch mehr Änderungen, z.B. bei den grossen Größen die Überstandshöhe.


----------



## Rynee (31. Dezember 2020)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich stecke gerade auch etwas im Bann der Titanen.
> 
> ...


Hi,
ich hab zwar kein Vendetta, aber ein Kona Honzo Ti in L (bin 179) mit einer 150er Fox36, 35x31.8 Vorbau und 780er Lenker. Ich hab das Bike 2017 aufgebaut, und in folgenden Varianten gefahren:
1. Vorn DHF 29x2.5 Dual Compound auf WTB Asym i29, hinten HighRoller2 29x2.3 Dual Compound auf WTB Frequency i23
2. Dann hab ich mir einen 27+ LRS aufgebaut: V+H DHF 27x2.8 auf Praxis AL32
3. Nach einem Speichenbruch vorn hab ich das 29er VR verwendet und somit das Bike als Mullet gefahren:



4. 2020 hab ich das 29er HR neu eingespeicht mit einer WTB Asym i29, und den 29er LRS bereift: Vorn DHF 3c 29x2.6 und hinten DHF 3c 29x2.5 (entgegen der eigentlich Fahrtrichtung eingebaut), und ausserdem ein 2° Angelset eingebaut:




Das Mullet Setup war bergab schön spassig, aber bergauf am mühsamsten von all den Varianten, da der Sitzwinkel bei ausgefahrenem Sattel einfach zu flach ist, das Becken zu weit überm Hinterrad. Das 27+ Setup war auch eher träge, aber eher wegen der Reifen als wegen der Geo. Durch den "overforkten" Aufbau (das Honzo ist eigentlich auf 120er Gabeln ausgelegt) hatte ich mit der Tretlagerhöhe nie Probleme, trotz 175er Kurbeln.
Am besten gefällt mir das aktuelle Setup, also breite 3c 29er Gummis mit breiten Felgen und 2° Angleset.
Ich bin damit meistens auf natürlichen Trails unterwegs, gerne mit vielen KM und HM, und weniger im Bikepark.
Hoff das hilft weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (31. Dezember 2020)

Da hast du aber einen üblen Sitzwinkel, käme ich nicht klar mit, aber jeder, wie er mag. Die 77 Grad am Vendetta sind für mich persönlich eine Offenbarung.


----------



## Rynee (31. Dezember 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Da hast du aber einen üblen Sitzwinkel, käme ich nicht klar mit, aber jeder, wie er mag. Die 77 Grad am Vendetta sind für mich persönlich eine Offenbarung.


Ja, das ist schon richtig, mit dem winkelsteuersatz und 29 v+h gehts jetzt wieder ganz gut. Man gewöhnt sich an vieles


----------



## TransitionAndi (19. April 2021)

Hi ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Besitzer eines Vendetta Rahmen. War das Steuerrohr, Tretlager und Sattelrohr sauber nach gearbeitet ? Oder musstet ihr das nachträglich machen lassen? 
Grüße


----------



## AnAx (19. April 2021)

Bei mir war das Steuerrohr nicht sauber geplant und rund, da hat ein Freund von mir nachgearbeitet...


----------



## schmitr3 (19. April 2021)

TransitionAndi schrieb:


> Hi ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Besitzer eines Vendetta Rahmen. War das Steuerrohr, Tretlager und Sattelrohr sauber nach gearbeitet ? Oder musstet ihr das nachträglich machen lassen?
> Grüße


War bei mir alles ok, quasi aufbaufertig.


----------



## trialsrookie (19. April 2021)

@TransitionAndi 
Steuerrohr kann ich nicht sagen, da ich mir den Steuersatz gleich mitbestellt habe u. der wird dann ja gleich von Kingdom montiert. Tretlager und Sattelrohr passen, bzw. wäre mir zumindest kein Problem beim Aufbau aufgefallen! 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TransitionAndi (19. April 2021)

Danke für die Infos


----------



## amjay2019 (19. April 2021)

Bir m


TransitionAndi schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos


Bei mir Steuerrohr ,Innenlagergehäuse und Sitzrohr tiptop


----------



## amjay2019 (19. April 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Bei mir war das Steuerrohr nicht sauber geplant und rund, da hat ein Freund von mir nachgearbeitet...


wenn's natürlich schon nicht sauber geplant war , kommt auch was unrundes raus


----------



## AnAx (19. April 2021)

amjay2019 schrieb:


> wenn's natürlich schon nicht sauber geplant war , kommt auch was unrundes raus



Das war weder plan noch innen rund, vor der Nacharbeit hat das sich das Steuersatzlager im Rahmen kaum drehen lassen, weil es so oval gequetscht wurde 🤪


----------



## amjay2019 (19. April 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Das war weder plan noch innen rund, vor der Nacharbeit hat das sich das Steuersatzlager im Rahmen kaum drehen lassen, weil es so oval gequetscht wurde 🤪


kuriose spannende Geschichte , die ich mit einer Reklamation beendet hätte


----------



## AnAx (2. August 2021)

Hi verehrtes Königreich,
ich hab eine Fox 36 für meine Vendetta geschossen. Die kam mit 160mm, also 10mm mehr als die bisher verbaute 34.
Was meint ihr, Airshaft wechseln oder erstmal ausprobieren, evtl etwas weicher dafür?


----------



## hardtails (2. August 2021)

Wenn der Rest gleich hoch baut merkt 10mm kein Mensch


----------



## AnAx (3. August 2021)

Werde sie heute nachmittag mal nebeneinander halten, laut der Specs dürfte die 36 mit 160mm knappe 10mm höher sein..


----------



## AnAx (5. August 2021)

Ich habe gestern mal die 34 gehen die 36 ausgetauscht.
War aneinandergehalten nicht mal 1cm Unterschied in der Einbaulänge, daher probiere ich es jetzt mal so.
Wenn ich die 36 umbaue, dann wahrscheinlich gleich auf 140mm, das verlängert dann auch den Reach, der für mich inzwischen an der unteren Grenze ist. Fahre sonst mittlerweile gern XL mit Reach von 490-500mm 😁







Ich weiß, geputzt werden könnte es auch mal wieder 😂🙈


----------



## Nussketier (5. August 2021)

Vom Putzen gehen die Dinger doch nur kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zimmon (5. August 2021)

Ich klink mich mal mit ein 😋
Aufgebaut als Mullet, 
fährt sich klasse.


----------



## Nussketier (6. August 2021)

Sind ja schon schicke Dinger. Titan steht für das nächste Bike auch ganz weit oben.


----------



## PST (29. August 2021)

@RokkoFist Ja, und fahren sich auch top. Titan hat es mir angetan, nach einem Ragley Ti Hardtail die Vendetta und seit letzten Jahr auch noch ein Gravelbike. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, 😉

@AnAx Gibt es denn schon Neuigkeiten zum 36-Umbau? Wiegt die Performance das Mehrgewicht auf?


----------



## AnAx (13. September 2021)

PST schrieb:


> @AnAx Gibt es denn schon Neuigkeiten zum 36-Umbau? Wiegt die Performance das Mehrgewicht auf?



Ähem, Schande auf mein Haupt... Ich war nach dem Umbau im Urlaub und bin noch nicht gefahren 🤦‍♂️
Aber aufgrund meines Gewichts von ü90kg gehe ich einfach mal von Vorteilen durch die 36 aus 😆


----------



## PST (13. September 2021)

Kein Problem, eilt ja nicht. 

Ich war gestern in Nauders. Das war schon recht gut, allerdings hätte ich mir eine feinfühliger Gabel gewünscht, die mir nicht jeden Stein weitermeldet, 😂

Es gibt doch auch ein paar hier, die ein RS Lyrik fahren. Wie ist denn eure Einschätzung?


----------



## schmitr3 (13. September 2021)

Einschätzung zwischen was? Ich fahre eine Pike am X2, aber da fehlt mir der Vergleich.


----------



## PST (13. September 2021)

Ja, Vergleich ist wohl schwierig. Ich fahre ein 34er Fox mit 130mm. Ich hätte es gerne etwas softer/sensibler. Wahrscheinlich muss ich auch einfach mehr in die Abstimmung der Gabel investieren.


----------



## Orby (19. September 2021)

Servus zusammen, 

ich liebäugle gerade mit dem Vendetta X3 in XL. Ist es korrekt dass ich eine externe untere Lagerschale brauche für tapered Gabeln? 

Leider ist mein Gabelschaft kurz abgeschnitten (sollten ca. 175mm sein) und mein NS hat ein 130 Steuerrohr. Mit dem CaneCreek 40 und anderem Vorbau könnte ich ca. 8mm gewinnen, dies würde aber die Lagerschale vermutlich auffressen. Somit würde nur ein Custom-Rahmen bleiben mit tapered Steuerrohr. 
Ist das korrekt oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg? 

Ist die Dropperleitung grundsätzlich stealth verlegt oder muss dies als interne Verlegung mitbestellt werden?


----------



## schmitr3 (19. September 2021)

Hopp, stimmt so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (19. September 2021)

Danke. Auf dem Bild sieht man ja wie die Lagerschale unten dick aufträgt. Das 135mm Steuerrohr hatte ich in den Specs gelesen. 
Bleibt also wirklich nur Custom und das Steuerrohr darf max die 135mm haben. 

Mal ein paar Nächte sacken lassen und meinen Gabelschaft genau messen. Bei dem Preis sollte schon alles passen. Werde sonst die Jungs mal anschreiben mit dem Steuerrohr bei Custom.


----------



## hardtails (19. September 2021)

das ist wohl billiger








						ND Tuned Gabelschaft, 1" 1/8 bis 29"/120mm, 27.5"/130mm, 26"/140mm inkl. Einbau | 1" 1/8 bis 29"/120mm, 27.5"/130mm, 26"/140mm | ND-GS-118
					

ND Tuned exklusiv bei MRC Trading & Suspension - High-End Tuningteile für Ihr Fahrrad-Fahrwerk! Schnelle Lieferung und kompetente Beratung!




					www.mrc-trading.de


----------



## Orby (19. September 2021)

_hardtail schrieb:


> das ist wohl billiger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt. Danke für den Tip. 
Denke MRC sollte man sich keine Gedanken machten, da sollte es passen.


----------



## trialsrookie (19. September 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Ist die Dropperleitung grundsätzlich stealth verlegt oder muss dies als interne Verlegung mitbestellt werden?


X3 stock ist stealth verlegt. Es ist eine ziemliche Frickelei den Außenzug oberhalb des Tretlagers in das Unterrohr reinzukriegen, aber einmal verlegt funktioniert das super. Auf dem "Beipackzettel" ist eine Methode beschrieben, wie es einfach(er) geht, aber dazu brauchst du einen langen Haken (eine alte J-Speiche o.ä.).


----------



## trailterror (22. September 2021)

makakee schrieb:


> Mach 2 Jahren hab ich mein Vendetta zu einem Mullet umgebaut. 130mm vorne und 29“. Das ist ein echter Gewinn



schönes rad!
ist das ein X2?
Welche rahmengr. fährst du?
Heisst geo ist in etwa gleich geblieben zu 27,5 150mm?


----------



## AnAx (10. Oktober 2021)

Bin das Vendetta heute mal wieder gefahren, die 36 ist zwischenzeitlich auf 140mm getravelt.
Sonst wird mir der Reach zu kurz, fahre inzwischen lieber 490/500mm rum 🙈



Ungeputzt ist es - sicherheitshalber @RokkoFist  - weiterhin 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (10. Oktober 2021)

Ach ja, die Klickies fliegen wieder runter. Das war mal ein Versuch, nachdem ich beim Gravelbike gut damit zurecht komme. Im Gelände ist das nix für meines Vaters Sohn  😆 
Außerdem geht mit Flats noch ein schöner Purple Akzent 😍


----------



## AnAx (15. Oktober 2021)

Nicht schlagen, ich hab’s heute doch mal gewaschen. War tatsächlich das Vendetta unter dem Dreck, Glück gehabt 😅








Zukünftige To-Dos:

Leitungen kürzen 🙈
Stiffmaster oben einbauen, hab beim Intend Angebot zugeschlagen 😇
zwei Kleinigkeiten anbringen, die gibt’s aber erst, wenn’s wirklich fertig ist 🤣


----------



## Lipperlaender (18. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Vendetta lebt und fährt auch noch.

Da wir das hier noch nicht hatten, wollte ich mal mein neues Projekt vorstellen:
"Eine ganz dumme Idee?!"

Ich hab das gute Stück (zumindest jetzt mal für den Winter) auf Singlespeed umgebaut.
Bisher habe ich nur eine Probefahrt gemacht - am WE soll´s mal auf die Hausrunde mitgenommen werden (ca. 30km / 750 HM).

Ich war schon länger interessiert, wie das denn so wäre. Daher hab ich ein ziemlich altes MTB vor´m Schrott gerettet und mit Gebrauchtteilen und billigen Neuteilen auf SSP umgerüstet. Machte Spaß, bis auf die Bremsen und die fehlende Federung.

Jetzt war mir mal danach das zu übertragen. Mangels horizontaler Ausfallenden nicht ganz einfach, aber die nächsten Touren werden zeigen ob´s geht.

Hat evtl. einer von Euch noch ein altes, verbogenes Schaltauge rumfliegen? Wäre dankbar drum, dann könnte ich das abflexen und die Optik wäre perfekt. Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren schonmal eins nachbestellt, aber das kaputte blöderweise nicht aufgehoben... (sonst werf ich fast nie was weg 😩).
--> Gerne PN an mich

Macht übrigens in der Gewichtsbilanz:
MINUS: GX Kassette und 32Z Kettenblatt, X01 Drehgriff, Kette und Schaltwerk, Schaltzug
PLUS: NX (Stahl-)Kettenblatt 34Z, SSP Umbausatz für XD Freilauf, 20er Stahlritzel, Kettenspanner, KMC E1 Kette

---> Gewichtsersparnis von -550g. Ich war erstaunt wie viel das Zeug doch so wiegt.

Nach erfolgter "Jungfernfahrt" werde ich berichten.

PS: Ich hab ein SRAM DUB BSA Innenlager mit der GX Eagle Kurbel.
Das ist nicht dicht, habe das vor 800km ausgetauscht, weil es sehr schwer lief (Dreck drin).
Jetzt beim Kettenblattwechsel das selbe Spiel, da dringt Matschdreckwasser ein.
Hat das Problem sonst noch wer? 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## null-2wo (18. November 2021)

viel spaß, ich fahr seit einiger zeit meine hometrailtouren nur noch singlespeed... ich finds ganz anders als schltung fahren, macht tierisch laune  das fehlende gewicht am hinterrad macht das bike deutlich agiler, insbesondere beim bunnyhop. 



Lipperlaender schrieb:


> Hat das Problem sonst noch wer?


dieses problem hatte ich genau ein einziges mal, seitdem bekommen alle meine rahmen ein 5 mm loch unten in das tretlagergehäuse, damit die brühe ablaufen kann. keine brühe, kein problem


----------



## Lipperlaender (22. November 2021)

Ich habe am Wochenende die ersten Probefahrten allein gemacht, Samstag "bergig" 26km / 600HM
und Sonntag "flach" 31km / 150HM. 

Technisch funktioniert das gut, der Antrieb ist absolut unauffällig. Hatte noch nie einen so leisen Antriebsstrang...

Fahrgefühl im Trail und bergrunter ist super, das Rad ist wirklich deutlich agiler. 
Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Bikeparkbesuch damit!
An´s Treten/Speedhalten und Klettern muss man sich aber wohl erstmal gewöhnen. 
Bin auf jeden Fall schon lange nicht mehr so viel im Wiegetritt gefahren. Und ich hab Muskelkater im Rücken vom Ziehen am Lenker. 

Bleibt auf jeden Fall die nächste Zeit erstmal so montiert. 
Mal sehen wie´s sich bei Fahrten in der Gruppe macht. 

Überrascht bin ich darüber, wie stark sich die Kette längt. Die war bei Montage ziemlich straff, so dass ich den Kettenspanner nicht brauchte. Jetzt hat sie sich aber schon deutlich gelängt. Denke mal das ist normal und wird sich nach der initialen Längung nicht weiter verändern.


----------



## Lokal (23. November 2021)

Bin auch nach wie vor hin und weg...Zwischenzeitlich mal was anderes, aber die Vendetta hat sich behauptet. 1 to rule them all.


----------



## hardtails (23. November 2021)

Lipperlaender schrieb:


> Denke mal das ist normal und wird sich nach der initialen Längung nicht weiter verändern.



leider doch


----------



## Lipperlaender (28. November 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> viel spaß, ich fahr seit einiger zeit meine hometrailtouren nur noch singlespeed... ich finds ganz anders als schltung fahren, macht tierisch laune  das fehlende gewicht am hinterrad macht das bike deutlich agiler, insbesondere beim bunnyhop.
> 
> 
> dieses problem hatte ich genau ein einziges mal, seitdem bekommen alle meine rahmen ein 5 mm loch unten in das tretlagergehäuse, damit die brühe ablaufen kann. keine brühe, kein problem



Hab´s demontiert und gereinigt - so gut es ging. 
DUB BSA ist scheinbar nicht zur Zerlegung in Einzelteile gedacht... Oder ich bin einfach zu grob. 
Die Vendetta hat im Tretlagerbereich übrigens schon ein Drainageloch ab Werk. Daran lag´s nicht. Der Dreck kam über die Kurbeln rein. Vermutlich hat sich da ein Dichtring selbständig gemacht. 

Hab heute übrigens eine Tour mit mehr HM gemacht (und den ersten Schnee gesehen) - die Übersetzung 34/20 werde ich auf 32/20 ändern. Das sollte ein paar Rampen mehr fahrbar machen. So war mir das zu viel Geschiebe bergauf. Will ja fahren und nicht schieben  
Notfalls kommt die Schaltung wieder dran. Aber NOCH gebe ich mich nicht geschlagen


----------



## Zimmon (7. Dezember 2021)

Hoffentlich die letzte Ausbaustufe 😍
Lenkwinkelmüsste jetzt irgentwo bei 63° liegen, mal schauen wie sichs macht. 😋


----------



## Lipperlaender (9. Dezember 2021)

Lipperlaender schrieb:


> die Übersetzung 34/20 werde ich auf 32/20 ändern. Das sollte ein paar Rampen mehr fahrbar machen. So war mir das zu viel Geschiebe bergauf. Will ja fahren und nicht schieben
> Notfalls kommt die Schaltung wieder dran. Aber NOCH gebe ich mich nicht geschlagen


Ich gebe mich jetzt doch geschlagen. 
Wieder was gelernt - 34/20 geht gut mit normaler Kettenteilung (Vendetta Größe M). 
32/18 dürfte mit zwei Gliedern weniger genauso gut funktionieren, aber dann ist der Gang noch dicker. 

Ich wollte 32/20, bedeutet 2 Zähne weniger = 1 Glied weniger. Dafür braucht man ein Half-Link / Halbglied.
Gekauft, eingebaut, Kettenlänge passt auffallend gut - AAABER die Kette läuft nicht sauber über das Kettenblatt vorne, schiebt sich hoch. 
Der Abstand im Halbglied zwischen den Röllchen ist minimal anders als bei den Normalgliedern.

Also hab ich´s jetzt wieder auf Schaltung zurückgebaut. Mein Knie wird´s mir auch danken  

War eine interessante Erfahrung, habe vermutlich genauso viel geschraubt wie gefahren...
Ende des Themas Singlespeed für mich. Danke für´s Interesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (9. Dezember 2021)

Lipperlaender schrieb:


> Ich gebe mich jetzt doch geschlagen.
> Wieder was gelernt - 34/20 geht gut mit normaler Kettenteilung (Vendetta Größe M).
> 32/18 dürfte mit zwei Gliedern weniger genauso gut funktionieren, aber dann ist der Gang noch dicker.
> 
> ...



du hast das halflink aber nciht wirklich auf einem narrow wide kettenblatt probiert?


----------



## Lipperlaender (9. Dezember 2021)

liatdrah schrieb:


> du hast das halflink aber nciht wirklich auf einem narrow wide kettenblatt probiert?


Doch klar, mangels alternativer Kettenblätter bei meiner SRAM direct mount Kurbel. Ich wusste nicht dass es nicht geht. Jetzt weiß ich es 

Das Internet bietet zwar extrem viel Information, aber man kann nicht alles googlen und einige Fehler muss man doch noch selbst machen. Klar hätte man noch eine andere Kurbel einbauen können - aber ich hab mich dazu entschlossen, das Groschengrab jetzt zuzuschütten.


----------



## AnAx (26. Februar 2022)

Es wundert mich, das zu schreiben, aber mein Vendetta ist quasi fertig…




…also, bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die mir bestimmt noch einfallen werden 😂


----------



## PST (5. August 2022)

Mir ist grad ein Newsletter reingeschneit. Die Mädels & Jungs von Kingdombike haben einen Ableger für Titanparts gegründet : https://lockedcomponents.com/ Vielleicht wollt ihr ja eurer Vendetta eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit zukommen lassen.


----------



## trialsrookie (9. September 2022)

Neue Form des Extrem-Bikens ... tödliche Fuchsräude


----------



## RoryBraker (18. Dezember 2022)

Mahlzeit in die Runde,
Ich bin seit 2 Monaten mit meinem schicken Vendetta X2 als Winterfahrzeug unterwegs und schwer begeistert.
Die nächste Ausbaustufe betrifft Gabel und Dropper.
Als Ersatz für die vorhandene 34 Rythm ist derzeit die Pike Ultimate 140mm geplant. Wollte zuerst in silber bestellen, aber das passt meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz zum Ti...überlege wieder ob schwarz oder doch Lyrik in rot...gabe es ja schon mal hier auf Seite 7 oder so....
Gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte? Bzw. womit seit ihr unterwegs und sehr zufrieden?

Die Dropper von eThirteen muss definitv getauscht werden. Evtl. gegen die Vecnum MoveLock 2. Die ist gerade im Angebot. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich eine externe Verlegung möchte. Betrifft zwar nur die letzten 10cm, aber vielleicht gibt es auch hier Erfahrungswerte pro/contra.
Habe das/die Vendetta in L und würde gerne einen Verstellbereich von 200mm (mindestens 170mm) verbauen.

Mittelfristig sind dann noch irgendwann die Hope Tech 4 in silber und ein Laufradsatz, evtl. auch mit Hope in silber in Planung und der Antrieb...
🤦‍♂️


----------



## PST (18. Dezember 2022)

Wir brauchen erstmal ein Foto um uns ein Bild machen zu können, 

Eine silberne Gabel ist vielleicht tatsächlich etwas zu viel. Die Pike gibt es ja zum Glück auch in schwarz. Rot finde ich sehr schick, könnte mich aber auch mit dem grün der neuen Lyrik anfreunden.


----------



## schmitr3 (18. Dezember 2022)

Pike finde ich die richtige Gabel für das Vendetta, eine Lyrik wäre mir da zu viel. Schwarz geht auf jeden Fall, Silber je nach restlichen Aufbau. Rot gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht. 
Moveloc ist wohl gut, aber muss man mögen. Würde bei der Stütze immer eine mit interner Ansteuerung nehmen. Stören würde mich auch die nicht-stufenlose Verstellung und das die quasi ihre eigene Sattelklemme vorschreiben (finde ich seltsam).


----------



## AnAx (18. Dezember 2022)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Pike finde ich die richtige Gabel für das Vendetta, eine Lyrik wäre mir da zu viel. Schwarz geht auf jeden Fall, Silber je nach restlichen Aufbau. Rot gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht.
> Moveloc ist wohl gut, aber muss man mögen. Würde bei der Stütze immer eine mit interner Ansteuerung nehmen. Stören würde mich auch die nicht-stufenlose Verstellung und das die quasi ihre eigene Sattelklemme vorschreiben (finde ich seltsam).



Glaub das ist auch persönlicher Geschmack, ich hab ne 36 in der Vendetta, die ist ja das Äquivalent zur Lyrik. Und dazu nen Stiffmaster. Aber ich bin halt auch schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrookie (18. Dezember 2022)

PST schrieb:


> Wir brauchen erstmal ein Foto um uns ein Bild machen zu können,
> 
> Eine silberne Gabel ist vielleicht tatsächlich etwas zu viel. Die Pike gibt es ja zum Glück auch in schwarz. Rot finde ich sehr schick, könnte mich aber auch mit dem grün der neuen Lyrik anfreunden.


Rot wär nix für mich, aber die grüne Lyrik sieht toll aus. Ich hab bei meinem Aufbau mit einer giftgrünen DVO geliebäugelt, hab mit dann aber die weiße Formula genommen weil die mir in paar Jahren auch sicher noch gefällt


----------



## RoryBraker (18. Dezember 2022)

Bin mit 94kg bzw. in Montur 99,99kg für das L wahrscheinlich auch am oberen Ende anzusiedeln. Da würde auch die Lyrik passen 😉. Bilder mache ich lieber immer nach dem Umbau. Im Moment ist das ein schöner, dreckiger Rahmen mit einer funktionalen Ausstattung (SLX und ein bisschen XT)


----------



## trialsrookie (22. Dezember 2022)

Och, der Dreck geht schon wieder ab  Die schlimmsten Schlamm-Schlachten stehen uns ja erst im Frühjahr bevor...


----------



## RoryBraker (Montag um 17:25)

Was für eine versenkbare Sattelstütze passt denn maximal in ein Vendetta X2 L? Fährt jemand auch eine mit 200mm Verstellbereich?


----------



## Don Stefano (Dienstag um 07:55)

Es kommt natürlich auf deine Beinlänge an, bei meiner Vendetta 22 passt 200mm locker rein, könnte auch 240 fahren.


----------



## RoryBraker (Dienstag um 18:48)

Wollte die Sattelstütze möglichst komplett im Sattelrohr versenken. Die aktuell verbaute ethirteen mit 150mm steht gute 7cm raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

